# R15 enhancements/bug fixes needed



## eengert

First of all, does anyone know the best way to get these suggestions to someone who can actually do something about it?

Here are the things that I've found so far that I would like added to or changed on the R15. Feel free to add to the list and/or correct me if there are currently ways to address any of these.

- Ability to set guide filter preference once and for all so you don't have to choose the guide filter every single time you open the guide

- FF compensation (the 8 secs for FFx2 used by TIVO seems about right) is a MUST - cursor should be automatically set back 8 secs when you press Play after FFx2, more for FFx3, and even more for FFx4

- When using FF, there is a delay in responsiveness when you press the Play button causing you to go farther than you would like

- When creating a Series record, the new series should be placed at the end of the priority list by default, not the beginning

- Remove any limitations on number of Series, To Do list, MyVOD, Find By, etc.

- Find By should only return hits from channels that you receive (better yet, it could be an option setting to return from any one of the Favorites lists that you choose)

- Message that it needs to change the channel for a recording in 5 mins should not change the channel after you say OK until the time when the recording needs to begin

- Live Dual Buffers - ability to toggle back and forth between the two tuners and have a separate buffer maintained for each

- When viewing from the live buffer, if cursor is not at the present (end of buffer) when you attempt to change channels, a message should be displayed confirming that you would like to change change channels and lose the buffer

- Fix bug that causes Favorites list to revert back to All Channels after you've set it to a Custom list (there seems to be some evidence that this may be caused by new channels being added to the lineup/subscription)

- Fix freezing/crashing that some have reported when managing files in MyVOD (I don't have specific scenarios since I haven't experienced this - maybe others can provide further details)

- Allow customization of the Channels I Get list so that channels can be removed even if you technically receive them (PPV, etc)

- Allow hiding of adult related channels and content so that adult programs don't show up in searches. For shows that are "blocked" by current parental control settings, in MyVod, Items Title and Description should be blocked out. Note: This would be a usefull setting on the parent control settings, Boolean check box... Block Listing and Descriptions.

- Fix problem with Series set to First Run either recording reruns or missing some new recordings

- When viewing a recorded pgm from MyVOD, the live buffer(s) should continue in the background (currently, the live buffer is flushed when you view a program from MyVOD)

- It should warn you with a confirmation dialog when using -- (dash, dash) to delete a pgm from MyVOD

- Search results and MyVOD should display the channel name, not just the number (ie: 206 - ESPN)

- After changing settings on a Series, those settings should update all scheduled recordings in the To Do list

- There is the option for a 4 hour unlock and permanant unlock. If the 4 hour one is selected, then the password is maintained when the unit is put in standby and brought back out. Otherwise there are NO controls when the unit is fired up again. I'd like the feature that locks the unit when it comes out of standby, no matter what the last setting was unless the parental controls are deactivated in the setup menu

- If the unit was put in standby while the 4 hour window was selected, and then brought out and a channel is selected, then entering the code only allows for THAT channel to be watched. If another channel is selected, the the code has to be entered again. This process continues until the 'extend window' is selected in the parental controls setup

- ANYWHERE you can see what episodes or shows are going to be recorded or not you should be able to edit that episode or series

- The ability to explicitly save by Find by terms but NOT have them autorecord.

- Allow search on ALL saved finds simultaneously

- I think editing the editing my series auto records in general just needs to be easier, you can see them all in the prioritizer but i'll be darned if I can figure out how to edit them from there

- When you change the default in the series options, say to repeats only and exit out and then come back it shows "First Run" but as you highlight the option again then it automatically changes back to "repeats"

- Being able to put a check mark on programs. This is useful specially to check mark movies that are viewed, I do not always remember the name of ALL the movies that you see, and sometimes I mistakingly recorded a movie the I previously viewed but did not recognize the title at the recording schedule. I used to cheat with DirecTivo (as I had suggestions recording disabled) I was giving thumbs up or down to the movies to mark them as viewed.

- Make the Menus faster, very often when I hit a remote button I have the feeling it did not work as it takes a long time to load.

- 30 second Skip.

- Make the recommendation in "Best Bets" a link to the actual program in the guide, so that we can put a recoding action on them.

- This must be a difficult one, but would be nice to have the local traffic info along with the weather info.

- One-button record does not work in all guide views. For example, when doing a find, you can't record with the record button.

- When doing a find, if you select a program that is on an unsubscribed channel (channel you don't receive), there does not appear to be a way to exit back to the find, only back to the guide.

- Series Links appear to only record from one channel. And once you setup a SL on one channel, you can't setup a SL for the same program on another channel. This needs to be fixed.

- Setting up a Series Link should give you the following options:
(1) - Record this program anytime it appears
(2) - Record this program only at this time

- In the History, shows that have been viewed are marked as "Canceled"...this is misleading and inaccurate

- Fix extremely slow repopulating of the guide data after a reset

- Move "The" to the end of program titles in the Find By listings. Many shows starts with The, making it a pain to have to type in.

- A nice feature would be when setting up a season pass or series record to have a checkbox to only record in prime time. An example is "that 70's show" comes on fox twice a day, but only comes on during prime time once a week

- I'd like to see the "Last Aired Date" listed in the MORE INFO

- Bug fix: I purchased the Outdoor Channel ala Carte a week ago. I can view the channel on the R15 but can not record it. The R15 does not show it as one that I receive on the Channels I Receive under favorites

- when you hit info the second time & it gives you the option to search "episodes" I wish you could just hit record in those lines. As it is it takes like three screens & makes you start over if you do record one

- When I hit the jump back button it askes me if I want to delete the show. I was only about 3/4 of the way through the recording. This has happened several times. This has been fairly consistent and happens about 40 minutes into a 60 minute program. After I tell it I don't want to delete, it takes me back to the beginning of the program and I need to shuttle forward 40 minutes... it's annoying

- I know the USB port is "for future use"
I would like to be able to hook up an external USB HD with all my MP3 files on it and be able to play all my music through the R15. Let's make this a true media center.

- Remote recording...ability to logon to directv and tell it to record a show across the internet

- In the Find By areas... Include a "special character section", such as @ and special spanish characters

- The problem is that the series link does not recognize all episodes of a show. I have a series link for 2 shows that are scheduled to record daily. One records with no problem. The other one is set to record all episodes. There are no reruns (soap opera). If I look in the To Do list, it won't show all the shows. If I look at the guide view, it shows the episode in the schedule, and it has the icon for the series link, but it does not record the show. The week before last, none of this week's episodes were listed in the to do list, but all of next week's were listed. I tried to add them back manually, but it didn't work. I had to manually select recording them on the west coast feeds.

- Need functionality to recover deleted programs from sectors that haven't yet been overwritten

- When viewing a recorded program, the Save/Delete option should not automatically popup when you reach the end of the recording. Instead, it should popup only when you leave the recording (to go to MyVOD or elsewhere) after reaching the end.

- When it comes to the end of a MYVOD it flashes the delete/don't delete message many times before it let's you click on it. I happens even if you didn't FF to the end.

- When going into the To Do List and finding a recording labeled as "Won't Record" the reason is that it won't record because it conflicts with itself. This is for 1/12 at 8:00pm Eastern that the "Won't Record" Emeril Live episode comes on. Well on 1/12 at 8:00pm it's also scheduled to record an episode of That 70's Show which IS a higher priority show [Only 1 Sat feed hooked up right now]. So actually the reason for not recording should read "This will not record because it conflicts with That 70's Show, a higher priority program". But it does in fact read "This will not record because it conflicts with Emeril Live, a higher priority program".

- Exclude any additional recordings over the next "X" hours, where X can be a selected or typed in value

- Record the 2nd (or other value) scheduled recording for this program. For networks such as Discovery and Sci/Fi that always replay their primetime programmig again 3 hours later. Help avoid conflicts, but going ahead and telling it to record the 2nd one.

- I was watching a pre-recorded program while another was recording. After finishing with the prerecorded program I hit stop. Instead of asking if I wanted to delete the program I had been watching, it asked if I was sure I wanted to stop what was recording. It's pretty easy to make a mistake there if you're not paying attention. The menu that pops up should correspond to the program you're watching, not what's being recorded in the background. The work-around is to shuttle to the end of the program. When that's done the correct menu will pop up.

- When the R15 loses power in the middle of a recording and then regains power while the recording should still be active, it DROPS the initial recording (pre-power failure) and just picks up the new part (post-power restored). It needs to follow the way that TIVO does it: Keep the original recording as a partial and start the second (restart) recording as a second partial.

- At 8pm last night, the R15 was recording 24 on one tuner and West Wing on the other. Since FOX's NFL coverage ran over into the first 10 minutes or so of 24 I decided to tell the R15 to extend its recording of 24 by 15 minutes. When I finished updating the recording length for 24 the R15 informed me that I would need to cancel the remaining portion of West Wing on the 2nd tuner in order to extend the 24 recording by 15 minutes. This doesn't make any sense to me since (1) both recordings were on seperate tuners and should not have conflicted with each other at all; (2) Even if the R15 HAD to use the 2nd tuner (who knows why) to record the 15 additional minutes of 24, West Wing would have already been off the air for an hour.

-The "Go Back" button (instant replay button) seems to not always jump back six seconds, but sometimes jumps back as little as two seconds.

- After the "Go Back" button is press sometimes the video will play for about a second then SKIP FORWARD about a second almost seamlessly. This bug is best seen on a news type program with a ticker on the bottom- you can easily see it jump ahead when it shouldn't.

- As previously reported in this thread, sometimes the "List" button will take me to the MyVOD page but it will be completely empty.

- This only happened once: The R15 was left on "pause" for about 20 minutes. When I came back the screensaver hadn't come on like it normally did and when I unpaused it video played normally but NO button on the remote had any effect. The receiver light still blinked when a button was pressed, so it wasn't a remote problem. The red button reset was needed to unhang the receiver.

- About 30 mins into playback of a recorded program, I pressed the "jump back" button (instant replay button) and it jumped back 15-20 mins.

- Missing recordings with no logical reason...My wife has a Series Link or "season pass" For General Hospital. I have it as Priority 1 and I never set anything to record at that time. Sometimes I look through the guide day by day and sometimes I have the R))) symbol and sometimes do not. When I check the to do list, it's not always there. It doesn't make sense. Both repeats and first run are set to record. If it's not on the to do list it doesn't record. But there is no reason it shouldn't record. I am definately under the 100 items....Trust me there is absolutely no explination for this.
I did do a small test though. I have it set to record as a series link. It was not on the todo listbut did have the symbol R))) I made sure I was on the channel that the show is on prior to the show starting. I gave it a few mninutes after the show started and I had no orange record light. I checked the VOD and it was not in the list like it was recording. I pushed the record button on the remote and it said "do you wish to stop recording" but it wasn't recording. But it thought it was. This may explain why when you miss showings it doesn't show up in history. So I stopped the rocording and hit the record button again and it started recording but it missed the the portion that it thought it recorded. It's like it dumped the first 10 minuted from it's memory....I also ran another system test to make sure it new I had only 1 tuner.....It knows I only have one tuner.

- Fast rewind is not smooth, it skips anywhere from 1 to 5 minutes at a time. For example, I want to go back to 15 minutes and when I reach 14 it might skip to 10.

- When doing a -- on a List item header with more than one show it should ask "Delete all?" Now it deletes one of the group without even asking which one to delete. I think you should have to go to the actual program listing to delete single entries.

- Record the next showing of a program if system does a partial recording. Basically, exclude the program from the 30 day rule.

- Instead of the current R15 (and TiVO) implementation of the PREV (or LAST) button that loops between 2 channels, it would be nice to add up to 5 
channels in the loop. Although a menu option could be added to add/del channels in the loop, the R15 could mimic the old SAT receiver 
implementation as follows:

* Instead of switching to the previous channel while the PREV button is pressed, only take action when the PREV button is released.
* If the PREV button is held for 1 second or more, add the current channel to the loop or remove the current channel from the loop if applicable.
* Provide a quick UI to inform the user.
* Allow up to 5 channels

Once implemented, quickly pressing & releasing the PREV button will switch to the next channel in the loop.


----------



## csigrissum

I'm not having the problem with the guide reverting back to all, stays set at custom1.
A problem I'm having is that I originally configured my record default to record 1 min before and 1 min after. I've discovered that this caused conflicts, so I changed both on-time. The poblem I'm having is that every new programmed record still has the 1 min before/after set.

Anyone else discover this one?


----------



## eengert

csigrissum said:


> A problem I'm having is that I originally configured my record default to record 1 min before and 1 min after. I've discovered that this caused conflicts, so I changed both on-time. The poblem I'm having is that every new programmed record still has the 1 min before/after set.
> 
> Anyone else discover this one?


I've added this to my list above. Just as a confirmation, check your To Do list after an hour or two and see if the changes are reflected then. I have noticed that the To Do list takes a little while to be fully updated in certain scenarios. So maybe you could report back whether or not this is in fact a bug. I had assumed that all schedule recordings for the series would be updated since the button is labeled "Update All" after you modify settings in the Series options. But if it doesn't, that is definitely a bug. Let us know. Thanks.


----------



## macallan

Didn't Tivo have the same issue with the channel displayed? I think the issue was something to the effect that if the selection of 'channels received' (custom1 in DirecTV DVR) would reset when DirecTV added new channels. I wonder if this is the same problem.

I would like to add the Parental Controls to the list. Currently I use the controls to lock all the channels on the DVR in the back room to keep the kids of my system (they have one of their own but everyone freaking migrates to the back room to watch my system). 

(1) There is the option for a 4 hour unlock and permanant unlock. If the 4 hour one is selected, then the password is maintained when the unit is put in standby and brought back out. Otherwise there are NO controls when the unit is fired up again. I'd like the feature that locks the unit when it comes out of standby, no matter what the last setting was unless the parental controls are deactivated in the setup menu

(2) If the unit was put in standby while the 4 hour window was selected, and then brought out and a channel is selected, then entering the code only allows for THAT channel to be watched. If another channel is selected, the the code has to be entered again. This process continues until the 'extend window' is selected in the parental controls setup.


Thank You!
Michael


----------



## csigrissum

eengert said:


> I've added this to my list above. Just as a confirmation, check your To Do list after an hour or two and see if the changes are reflected then. I have noticed that the To Do list takes a little while to be fully updated in certain scenarios. So maybe you could report back whether or not this is in fact a bug. I had assumed that all schedule recordings for the series would be updated since the button is labeled "Update All" after you modify settings in the Series options. But if it doesn't, that is definitely a bug. Let us know. Thanks.


I'm not sure I understand.
Last night I changed the default, and this morning I tested more with it and as I add one, it set to begin 1 min early.


----------



## eengert

csigrissum said:


> I'm not sure I understand.
> Last night I changed the default, and this morning I tested more with it and as I add one, it set to begin 1 min early.


Ah, that's clearer. Then this definitely appears to be a bug. We'll all have to watch that.

Maybe the best way to get around that (until Dtv fixes the issue) is to simply delete the Series and then re-add it with the new settings. This should effectively remove all the series entries from the To Do list and then re-add them.

Or are you saying that you can set the default start/stop somewhere so that it will apply to any new series that you create? If that's what you're saying, I wasn't aware that you could do that. Maybe you could elaborate on how you do that. Thanks.


----------



## LockMD

macallan said:


> Didn't Tivo have the same issue with the channel displayed? I think the issue was something to the effect that if the selection of 'channels received' (custom1 in DirecTV DVR) would reset when DirecTV added new channels. I wonder if this is the same problem.


That makes sense. I wasnt around back then to know, but I did notice that the channels I received were increased by 3 (maybe some XM channels?)


----------



## csigrissum

eengert said:


> Ah, that's clearer. Then this definitely appears to be a bug. We'll all have to watch that.
> 
> Maybe the best way to get around that (until Dtv fixes the issue) is to simply delete the Series and then re-add it with the new settings. This should effectively remove all the series entries from the To Do list and then re-add them.
> 
> Or are you saying that you can set the default start/stop somewhere so that it will apply to any new series that you create? If that's what you're saying, I wasn't aware that you could do that. Maybe you could elaborate on how you do that. Thanks.


sorry- 
when at the record screen - if you press menu- you get a menu which includes "record defaults"
To see this:
from the guide choose a pgm (in the future) to record, press: <record>-- one of the options should be "Record Defaults"
Select that and choose your preferances.

The good news for me is that a reset from the setup screen cured the issue I had.
Now my new programs use the "record default" correctly.
(although the Guide is now back to "All Channels" )


----------



## csigrissum

Since I reset the system I'm not having the "record defaults" problem anymore 
Each change is reflected appropriately!


----------



## csigrissum

when you say...


eengert said:


> ....
> 
> - Ability to set guide filter preference once and for all so you don't have to choose the guide filter every single time you open the guide
> .....


where are you setting this preferance?
Are you doing so from the Guide? or from setup/favorites/"set current"?


----------



## eengert

csigrissum said:


> when you say...
> 
> where are you setting this preferance?
> Are you doing so from the Guide? or from setup/favorites/"set current"?


There is no place to set that (at least that I know of)...that's the point. It's a feature that I would like to have added so that I don't have to see the filter list before being able to get into the guide. Currently, I press the Guide button once and the list of filters is displayed. I can then press the Guide button again to get to the guide with whatever filter I used last, but I don't like having to press Guide twice. I would like a similar setting to any other receiver where you can set your filter preference, and it just uses that preference automatically. If anyone knows how to do this on the R15, please tell me. Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Ok as for some of the things in your list.

- When creating a Series record, the new series should be placed at the end of the priority list by default, not the beginning

I think we have the thinking backwards here. On Tivo things at the top of the list have a higher priority, BUT if you read the text in the Prioritizer I think here things with a higher number (ie 15 16 17) have the higher priority. I cannot remember the exact text but after reading it a couple time this is the conclusion I came to.

- Live Dual Buffers

This is supposedly already being worked on.

- Fix problem with Series set to First Run either recording reruns or missing some new recordings

I think this has to do with the odd way you have to setup series with this box. If you go to say the find by or guide and double click R it will get EVERY episode. I ended up go to a specific episode, click Select, Record, Green Button and selecting the Record Series(think thats the term) option, then it schedules it to ONLY record things with those setting (like First Run) EXCEPT that it will set the episode you actually clicked on to record also.

Now some of my things I would like to see in it, ANYWHERE you can see what episodes or shows are going to be recorded or not you should be able to edit that episode or series. The ability to explicitly save by Find by terms but NOT have them autorecord. I think editing the editing my series auto records in general just needs to be easier, you can see them all in the prioritizer but i'll be darned if I can figure out how to edit them from there (maybe someone will just tell me to RTFM).


----------



## eengert

Kanyon71 said:


> - When creating a Series record, the new series should be placed at the end of the priority list by default, not the beginning
> 
> I think we have the thinking backwards here. On Tivo things at the top of the list have a higher priority, BUT if you read the text in the Prioritizer I think here things with a higher number (ie 15 16 17) have the higher priority. I cannot remember the exact text but after reading it a couple time this is the conclusion I came to.


Higher number? I'm not sure what number you're referring to, but I'll check it out when I get home tonight. Since you can reorder series in the prioritizer, I assume that it works in much the same way as the TIVOs - top of the list gets highest priority. I'll have more thoughts on that after checking out your suggestion about the numbers.



Kanyon71 said:


> - Live Dual Buffers
> 
> This is supposedly already being worked on.


Yes, I'm aware of the fact that it is SUPPOSEDLY being worked. But we don't have it yet, so that's why it's on the list.



Kanyon71 said:


> - Fix problem with Series set to First Run either recording reruns or missing some new recordings
> 
> I think this has to do with the odd way you have to setup series with this box. If you go to say the find by or guide and double click R it will get EVERY episode. I ended up go to a specific episode, click Select, Record, Green Button and selecting the Record Series(think thats the term) option, then it schedules it to ONLY record things with those setting (like First Run) EXCEPT that it will set the episode you actually clicked on to record also.


I'm not convinced. When you press R twice, the default (at least my defaults) is First Run. Some are reporting that even though they have it set to First Run, it's still recording reruns. That's the problem I'm referring to here. No matter how you setup a series, if the setting is First Run, it shouldn't record programs that are marked as repeats.



Kanyon71 said:


> Now some of my things I would like to see in it, ANYWHERE you can see what episodes or shows are going to be recorded or not you should be able to edit that episode or series. The ability to explicitly save by Find by terms but NOT have them autorecord. I think editing the editing my series auto records in general just needs to be easier, you can see them all in the prioritizer but i'll be darned if I can figure out how to edit them from there (maybe someone will just tell me to RTFM).


Will add these. Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor

eengert said:


> Higher number? I'm not sure what number you're referring to, but I'll check it out when I get home tonight. Since you can reorder series in the prioritizer, I assume that it works in much the same way as the TIVOs - top of the list gets highest priority. I'll have more thoughts on that after checking out your suggestion about the numbers.
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of the fact that it is SUPPOSEDLY being worked. But we don't have it yet, so that's why it's on the list.
> 
> I'm not convinced. When you press R twice, the default (at least my defaults) is First Run. Some are reporting that even though they have it set to First Run, it's still recording reruns. That's the problem I'm referring to here. No matter how you setup a series, if the setting is First Run, it shouldn't record programs that are marked as repeats.
> 
> Will add these. Thanks.


In the Prioritizer each series is numbered like so:

1. Dukes Of Hazzard
2. South Park
3. Will & Grace
4. Joey
5. Stargate SG-1
6. My Name is Earl
7. Stargate Atlantis
8. Monster Garage
9. American Chopper

and so on.... Well I think (from the way the text on the screen reads) that series 9 has a higher priority then series 1 Which in this case means if American Chopper and Dukes of Hazzard are set to record and there is a conflict that American Chopper will be recorded and Dukes of Hazzard will be dropped. This goes against the way Tivo did it where the things at the top of the list are higher priority. As I stated this is just the way I am reading it and I may be wrong but from it's behaviour and the text I think this is the way it works.


----------



## eengert

Kanyon71 said:


> In the Prioritizer each series is numbered like so:
> 
> 1. Dukes Of Hazzard
> 2. South Park
> 3. Will & Grace
> 4. Joey
> 5. Stargate SG-1
> 6. My Name is Earl
> 7. Stargate Atlantis
> 8. Monster Garage
> 9. American Chopper
> 
> and so on.... Well I think (from the way the text on the screen reads) that series 9 has a higher priority then series 1 Which in this case means if American Chopper and Dukes of Hazzard are set to record and there is a conflict that American Chopper will be recorded and Dukes of Hazzard will be dropped. This goes against the way Tivo did it where the things at the top of the list are higher priority. As I stated this is just the way I am reading it and I may be wrong but from it's behaviour and the text I think this is the way it works.


I'll be surprised if this is how it works, but there's an easy way to find out. Just need to setup a test with 3 SL's with episodes on at the same time. Then we'll see how the conflict is resolved and will know for sure which order is used. But I'm betting that #1 in the list gets top priority.


----------



## Clint Lamor

eengert said:


> I'll be surprised if this is how it works, but there's an easy way to find out. Just need to setup a test with 3 SL's with episodes on at the same time. Then we'll see how the conflict is resolved and will know for sure which order is used. But I'm betting that #1 in the list gets top priority.


If I can remember I will try this when I get home unless you get to do it first, the text simply states the Higher Ranked Program, but doesn't actually state what makes it higher.


----------



## eengert

Kanyon71 said:


> the text simply states the Higher Ranked Program, but doesn't actually state what makes it higher.


That seals it for me. I'm putting all my money on #1 being the highest. That's how I would interpret that statement, and since that is the expected and ordinary behavior, it would seem more likely to be true. And if that is the case, then new SLs should default to the end of the priority list, not the beginning.

I might not get a chance tonight, so let us know your results. Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor

eengert said:


> That seals it for me. I'm putting all my money on #1 being the highest. That's how I would interpret that statement, and since that is the expected and ordinary behavior, it would seem more likely to be true. And if that is the case, then new SLs should default to the end of the priority list, not the beginning.
> 
> I might not get a chance tonight, so let us know your results. Thanks.


I would think it would be obvious also BUT then again there are some other things on this box that I don't think are that obvious. If it is true WHY in the world would you take the time to add a new program to the TOP of the list?


----------



## LockMD

Kanyon71 said:


> In the Prioritizer each series is numbered like so:
> 
> 1. Dukes Of Hazzard
> 2. South Park
> 3. Will & Grace
> 4. Joey
> 5. Stargate SG-1
> 6. My Name is Earl
> 7. Stargate Atlantis
> 8. Monster Garage
> 9. American Chopper
> 
> and so on.... Well I think (from the way the text on the screen reads) that series 9 has a higher priority then series 1 Which in this case means if American Chopper and Dukes of Hazzard are set to record and there is a conflict that American Chopper will be recorded and Dukes of Hazzard will be dropped. This goes against the way Tivo did it where the things at the top of the list are higher priority. As I stated this is just the way I am reading it and I may be wrong but from it's behaviour and the text I think this is the way it works.


That's the way I read it too 1 would drop to do 9, Kinda backwards. If you do get a chance to test this Please post results as I'm pretty sure I wont be able to do any testing tonight.


----------



## csigrissum

eengert said:


> There is no place to set that (at least that I know of)...that's the point. It's a feature that I would like to have added so that I don't have to see the filter list before being able to get into the guide. Currently, I press the Guide button once and the list of filters is displayed. I can then press the Guide button again to get to the guide with whatever filter I used last, but I don't like having to press Guide twice. I would like a similar setting to any other receiver where you can set your filter preference, and it just uses that preference automatically. If anyone knows how to do this on the R15, please tell me. Thanks.


That's what I thought you were doing..
There actually is a way:
choose <Settings><Favorites>
Press select when "Set Current" is highlighted and:
Choose the one you want (Chans I get, Custom 1, Custom 2)

Hope that helps!


----------



## eengert

csigrissum said:


> That's what I thought you were doing..
> There actually is a way:
> choose <Settings><Favorites>
> Press select when "Set Current" is highlighted and:
> Choose the one you want (Chans I get, Custom 1, Custom 2)
> 
> Hope that helps!


Hmmm, I think I've already done that. I believe all that does is make that the default filter when the filter selection list appears. I'll test it again tonight, but I don't think it does what I'm asking for. I'm asking for a way to NEVER see that filter list when I press the Guide button. When I press the Guide button, I expect to go directly to the guide.


----------



## eengert

eengert said:


> Hmmm, I think I've already done that. I believe all that does is make that the default filter when the filter selection list appears. I'll test it again tonight, but I don't think it does what I'm asking for. I'm asking for a way to NEVER see that filter list when I press the Guide button. When I press the Guide button, I expect to go directly to the guide.


Yep, I had already done that. Not what I'm looking for. No matter what you do, when you press the Guide button, you always get the filter list before you can get to the guide. That is annoying and unneccesary.


----------



## csigrissum

eengert said:


> Hmmm, I think I've already done that. I believe all that does is make that the default filter when the filter selection list appears. I'll test it again tonight, but I don't think it does what I'm asking for. I'm asking for a way to NEVER see that filter list when I press the Guide button. When I press the Guide button, I expect to go directly to the guide.


sorry I misunderstood

ok- I've seen some mention of this somewhere- you just press guide twice, but you're right- I'm not wild about that either-


----------



## Alexandrepsf

This is the list that I posted in TCF first day after release of the device. I do apologize to those of you who already read it, but I thought it would be good to be in this thread as a reference as well:

*Bugs*
----------------------------------
High Priority "First Time" shows of a season pass not in the "To Do list". A show of one of my season pass was supposed to be aired next Friday, but it is not in the "To Do list".

When a "Season Pass" (a.k.a Series Link) is selected for a show, and if you go to view the "Series Link" again, the recording options of the show is reset to default so there is the feeling that the "Series Link" creation did not work, but as soon as you put the focus on one of the option fields (for example Episode Type) then the options come up. I hope this makes sense.

Scheduling recording of repeat shows of a "Series Link" although it is mentioned to not record any repeat shows.

Device Froze twice after about 5 minutes of surfing between different menus. Buttons on the remote and on the device become inactive, but I could see the live TV in the little window. The only way to restart is to unplug the device.

When recording a show and no other item available in the MyVod list, the show will not be displayed in the list unless the red and green are hit once.

I was not able to put "Channels I Get" as the "favorite guide", I copied them in one of the two custom lists and I was able to select the "Custom Guide" as "Favorite Guide".

If "Favorite Guide" is one of the "Custom Guide", if a change is made in "Custom Guide" the selection is lost and the "Favorite Guide" becomes "All channels" again.

*Enhancements*
-----------------------------------

Being able to put a check mark on programs. This is useful specially to check mark movies that are viewed, I do not always remember the name of ALL the movies that you see, and sometimes I mistakingly recorded a movie the I previously viewed but did not recognize the title at the recording schedule. I used to cheat with DirecTivo (as I had suggestions recording disabled) I was giving thumbs up or down to the movies to mark them as viewed.

Make the Menus faster, very often when I hit a remote button I have the feeling it did not work as it takes a long time to load.

30 second Skip.

*Interactive Feature*
--------------------------------------
Make the recommendation in "Best Bets" a link to the actual program in the guide, so that we can put a recoding action on them.

This must be a difficult one, but would be nice to have the local traffic info along with the weather info.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## ChrisWyso

Yes, I agree traffic would be great too.

But the problem I'm having right now with weather is that it didn't hold when I moved the unit.

Last night I moved the R-15 to the living room & the R-10 to the basement. When I went to check the weather this morning, I had to put the ZIP code back in. Come on, really. It really would take a minimal effort to write a file of about 8~16k to the HD for this data. Store the weather zip, additional cities I've selected, etc., or even an _option_ to use the unit's ZIP that was programmed during set-up.

There seems to be more that this unit keeps in standard RAM without a HD back-up, but I haven't confirmed this yet. Just the fact that my To Do list has MANY things in it listed as "Title Not Available" is a bit unnerving to me. :nono2:

And yes to setting new Series records(?) (TiVo=Season Passes) to the LOWEST priority, not the #1 spot.

-Chris


----------



## DTivoFan

Manual recordings are listed as "Manual Record" instead of show title in My VOD.

Hopefully D* will fix this soon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

DTivoFan said:


> Manual recordings are listed as "Manual Record" instead of show title in My VOD.
> 
> Hopefully D* will fix this soon.


By "Manual Records" are you refering to TimeBased manual recordings...

Aka: Channel 2 from 4:45 till 4:55 ?

If so, then I doubt you are gonig to see a change in that... IIRC TiVos will try to apply a name if you record only in a single give show time slot, but if you cross a time slot then it says Manual Record.

If you are refering to, selecting a single show from the GUIDE, then it should appear with the title name.


----------



## LockMD

Kanyon71 said:


> In the Prioritizer each series is numbered like so:
> 
> 1. Dukes Of Hazzard
> 2. South Park
> 3. Will & Grace
> 4. Joey
> 5. Stargate SG-1
> 6. My Name is Earl
> 7. Stargate Atlantis
> 8. Monster Garage
> 9. American Chopper
> 
> and so on.... Well I think (from the way the text on the screen reads) that series 9 has a higher priority then series 1 Which in this case means if American Chopper and Dukes of Hazzard are set to record and there is a conflict that American Chopper will be recorded and Dukes of Hazzard will be dropped. This goes against the way Tivo did it where the things at the top of the list are higher priority. As I stated this is just the way I am reading it and I may be wrong but from it's behaviour and the text I think this is the way it works.


I didn't have much time to test at all last night but I did notice I had 3 channels set to record at 7pm for tonight. 1 channel instead of having the red R, had a red circle with an X through it and beside it said won't record. I checked my prioritizer and it had the highest number I moved it to the #1 spot and it changed to the next show with the highest number not to rercord. So it is how I think it should be the #1 spot will take precedence.

My question is how did this even happen 3 set at once, without getting the conflict screen? I tried for about an hour to duplicate the scenario and would always get the conflict screen. It would never let 3 to be set at the same time.


----------



## eengert

LockMD said:


> I didn't have much time to test at all last night but I did notice I had 3 channels set to record at 7pm for tonight. 1 channel instead of having the red R, had a red circle with an X through it and beside it said won't record. I checked my prioritizer and it had the highest number I moved it to the #1 spot and it changed to the next show with the highest number not to rercord. So it is how I think it should be the #1 spot will take precedence.
> 
> My question is how did this even happen 3 set at once, without getting the conflict screen? I tried for about an hour to duplicate the scenario and would always get the conflict screen. It would never let 3 to be set at the same time.


It can only happen when you setup the SLs when there is no conflict at the time (because guide data only goes out so far). The conflicts must've come up later as the guide looked farther out. That's the whole reason for the prioritizer.

And this does confirm my suspicion that the prioritizer works the same way the TIVO does. So the fact that new SLs are added as the TOP priority needs to change.


----------



## eengert

Alexandrepsf said:


> High Priority "First Time" shows of a season pass not in the "To Do list". A show of one of my season pass was supposed to be aired next Friday, but it is not in the "To Do list".


Maybe you need to give it a little time. I noticed that the To Do list is not always populated immediately after setting up a SL. But when I go back a little while later and check, everything is there as it should be. I have yet to run into any scheduling problems myself. If after re-checking this it remains an issue, post an update and we'll get it added to the list.



Alexandrepsf said:


> When a "Season Pass" (a.k.a Series Link) is selected for a show, and if you go to view the "Series Link" again, the recording options of the show is reset to default so there is the feeling that the "Series Link" creation did not work, but as soon as you put the focus on one of the option fields (for example Episode Type) then the options come up. I hope this makes sense.


Sorry, that doesn't make sense. Could you clarify? I've never experienced any problems with my SLs being set with the correct options.



Alexandrepsf said:


> When recording a show and no other item available in the MyVod list, the show will not be displayed in the list unless the red and green are hit once.


Can you try this again after making sure you have the latest update (version F)? I tried this very scenario last night and it worked correctly.



Alexandrepsf said:


> I was not able to put "Channels I Get" as the "favorite guide", I copied them in one of the two custom lists and I was able to select the "Custom Guide" as "Favorite Guide".


This is intended functionality. You did it the way you're supposed to.


----------



## LockMD

Alexandrepsf said:


> When a "Season Pass" (a.k.a Series Link) is selected for a show, and if you go to view the "Series Link" again, the recording options of the show is reset to default so there is the feeling that the "Series Link" creation did not work, but as soon as you put the focus on one of the option fields (for example Episode Type) then the options come up. I hope this makes sense.


I think this is what he is saying: When you change the default in the series options, say to repeats only and exit out and then come back it shows "First Run" but as you highlight the option again then it automatically changes back to "repeats"

Does that clear it up?


----------



## LockMD

eengert said:


> And this does confirm my suspicion that the prioritizer works the same way the TIVO does. So the fact that new SLs are added as the TOP priority needs to change.


Correct.


----------



## eengert

LockMD said:


> I think this is what he is saying: When you change the default in the series options, say to repeats only and exit out and then come back it shows "First Run" but as you highlight the option again then it automatically changes back to "repeats"
> 
> Does that clear it up?


Ah, that certainly is quirky and misleading. Added to the list.


----------



## Vermonster

The largest bug I am currently experiencing is the frequently failure to come out of FF or REW by pressing PLAY. Sometimes you can exit FF/REW by pressing Pause or the opposite FF/REW of what you are doing (example: if in REW press FF). Sometimes the unit just locks in FF/REW until it hits the end of the program.

There are a number of other problems in programming logic that should be corrected. Some have been mentioned above, such as the "needs to change channel" message 5 minutes before recording. One that I don't think has been mentioned yet is that the one-button record does not work in all guide views. For example, when doing a find, you can't record with the record button. Another annoyance is that when doing a find, if you select a program that is on an unsubscribed channel (channel you don't receive), there does not appear to be a way to exit back to the find, only back to the guide.

VT


----------



## zortapa

Vermonster said:


> The largest bug I am currently experiencing is the frequently failure to come out of FF or REW by pressing PLAY. Sometimes you can exit FF/REW by pressing Pause or the opposite FF/REW of what you are doing (example: if in REW press FF). Sometimes the unit just locks in FF/REW until it hits the end of the program.


When the R15 is FFing or RWing, pressing PAUSE always works for me by stopping the progress immediately.

Interestingly, last night when I was RWx4, I pressed the FF button and found that RWx4 went to RWx3. Pressing FF again gave me RWx2. It was only when I had RWx1 that pressing FF resulted in PLAY. In other words, I think that pressing the "opposite" only works when you are RWx1 or FFx1.


----------



## Vermonster

zortapa said:


> When the R15 is FFing or RWing, pressing PAUSE always works for me by stopping the progress immediately.
> 
> Interestingly, last night when I was RWx4, I pressed the FF button and found that RWx4 went to RWx3. Pressing FF again gave me RWx2. It was only when I had RWx1 that pressing FF resulted in PLAY. In other words, I think that pressing the "opposite" only works when you are RWx1 or FFx1.


I agree, when the FF/REW is not locked up, pressing the opposite FF/REW button reduces the FF/REW speed by 1. When not responding, the FF/REW seems to have no effect.

VT


----------



## zortapa

ebonovic said:


> By "Manual Records" are you refering to TimeBased manual recordings...
> 
> Aka: Channel 2 from 4:45 till 4:55 ?
> 
> If so, then I doubt you are gonig to see a change in that... IIRC TiVos will try to apply a name if you record only in a single give show time slot, but if you cross a time slot then it says Manual Record.
> 
> If you are refering to, selecting a single show from the GUIDE, then it should appear with the title name.


I think the following labeling convention for MR would be very informative:

"MR" for manual record
Name of the first show
"et al" to indicate that the MR went across shows.

Example:

If I record Dora and Blues Clues for my daughters, the label could be

MR: Dora, et. al.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Clint Lamor

Well it looks like I have some resorting to do of my priority list. Now HOPEFULLY they redo the logic of adding new shows to the top of the list. Let ME determine if it's the most important thing, dump it at the bottom, save me some time (even though I usually end up moving them around on Tivo)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

zortapa said:


> I think the following labeling convention for MR would be very informative:
> 
> "MR" for manual record
> Name of the first show
> "et al" to indicate that the MR went across shows.
> 
> Example:
> 
> If I record Dora and Blues Clues for my daughters, the label could be
> 
> MR: Dora, et. al.
> 
> Any thoughts?


There are two different types of manual records:

1) Manual TIME record (specifically stating a channel and time period to record)
2) You "manual" select a program from the guide to record... Vs, a recording that comes accross via an Automatic Recording.

#2 is what I think you are doing, and I can see why some people would want to see that... but in general, it is just another scheduled recording (just like any other Automatically scheduled recording).... I could see an Icon or graphic next to it, telling you WHY it recorded (similar to the TiVo guy, telling us it was a suggestion)...

But if you append MR or something else to the front of it, things would get intresting when you try to sort by name to find a recording

Now if they could give us either the ability to:
1) Edit a title name
2) Select if want to append, post-pend, a recording title at record time...
That would be cool.


----------



## Alexandrepsf

LockMD said:


> I think this is what he is saying: When you change the default in the series options, say to repeats only and exit out and then come back it shows "First Run" but as you highlight the option again then it automatically changes back to "repeats"
> 
> Does that clear it up?


Hey thanks for clearing it up, yep, that is what I was saying.


----------



## Alexandrepsf

ebonovic said:


> By "Manual Records" are you refering to TimeBased manual recordings...
> 
> Aka: Channel 2 from 4:45 till 4:55 ?
> 
> If so, then I doubt you are gonig to see a change in that... IIRC TiVos will try to apply a name if you record only in a single give show time slot, but if you cross a time slot then it says Manual Record.
> 
> If you are refering to, selecting a single show from the GUIDE, then it should appear with the title name.


Actually, I think that Tivo takes the program title at the starting time of the recording.

For example, just last night, I recorded both NBA games on TNT on my HDTivo, and I did program the recording manually, I went to the Time Based manual recording option and selected a one time record from 4:30 PM to 11 PM on TNT.

When I was done with the creation of the manual record I could see

*Manual Record: + Title of the program of the 4:30 on TNT*

in "To Do" list.

If R15 could give us this display as well, that would be great.

Cheers,
- Alex


----------



## LockMD

Alexandrepsf said:


> Hey thanks for clearing it up, yep, that is what I was saying.


No problem, hey are you still having that MyVOD problem, I had to do a softboot to fix it on mine.

softboot = reset via the menus (menu - settings - settings - reset - restart receiver)


----------



## Alexandrepsf

LockMD said:


> No problem, hey are you still having that MyVOD problem, I had to do a softboot to fix it on mine.
> 
> softboot = reset via the menus (menu - settings - settings - reset - restart receiver)


I now have more than one program in MYVod so I do not see the issue anymore. I will try to clean it up to see if I still have the issue and if yes will try your solution and will let you know.

Thanks for the help.

- Alex


----------



## zortapa

ebonovic said:


> There are two different types of manual records:
> 
> 1) Manual TIME record (specifically stating a channel and time period to record)
> 2) You "manual" select a program from the guide to record... Vs, a recording that comes accross via an Automatic Recording.
> 
> #2 is what I think you are doing, and I can see why some people would want to see that... but in general, it is just another scheduled recording (just like any other Automatically scheduled recording).... I could see an Icon or graphic next to it, telling you WHY it recorded (similar to the TiVo guy, telling us it was a suggestion)...
> 
> But if you append MR or something else to the front of it, things would get intresting when you try to sort by name to find a recording
> 
> Now if they could give us either the ability to:
> 1) Edit a title name
> 2) Select if want to append, post-pend, a recording title at record time...
> That would be cool.


Thanks, Earl, for pointing out the ambiguities in my post. :sure:

Actually, there is no problem with #2 for the reasons you list and since the program name is already listed in the label.

I was talking about #1. The specific case is when I want to record 30 or 60 minutes of consecutive programming on Sprout (ch. 295) for my kids. The problem is that the programs on Sprout are 5, 10, 15, 20, 30, or 60 minutes long. Sometimes I cannot use approach #2 because this of how dissected the programming on this channel has become. Rather, to record a specified block of time that includes 2 or more shows I must use #1.

So, given the limitation of appending MR at the beginnig of the label as you pointed out, perhaps the following format would work:

Dora, et al, (MR)

This means that the recording began during Dora, continued into subsequent shows, and was created using manual recording by time.

The only other way that I can see that would allow one to include multiple shows on a single recording is to pad the recording time for a given show. But since the objective of padding is just to make sure that we get the entire program recorded, I don't see a need to document this in the label.

And, YES, the abilities to edit titles and concatenate recordings would be wonderful!!!


----------



## Alexandrepsf

eengert said:


> Maybe you need to give it a little time. I noticed that the To Do list is not always populated immediately after setting up a SL. But when I go back a little while later and check, everything is there as it should be. I have yet to run into any scheduling problems myself. If after re-checking this it remains an issue, post an update and we'll get it added to the list.


Actually, the issue is what you said, that the To Do list is updated progressively, and that creates confusion.



eengert said:


> Can you try this again after making sure you have the latest update (version F)? I tried this very scenario last night and it worked correctly.


Will check it this weekend.



eengert said:


> This is intended functionality. You did it the way you're supposed to.


But it does look like an issue, because if you already have a list, why should you copy the list to another list to have it selectable? Why not just select the "Channel's I get" ?

Thanks,
- Alex


----------



## techNoodle

My first post here, but I have been using DVRs and DIRECTV boxes for many years now. Some comments after reviewing many of these posts :


Favorites setting is lost: if the receiver is reset, the guide filter changes to All Channels. This is easy to check, and perhaps is the reason why some of you lost a favorites set up
 Guide Info missing after power cycle: this suggests to me that the guide data is stored in RAM and not on the HDD like TiVo. Not a good move, IMHO, especially having a 14-day guide during thunderstorm season
 Need to change channel message: look at the wording. The R15 does exactly what the message says if you select it. On TiVo it is worded differently and behaves differently
 Suggestion: make sure you accept the software download. The R15 works better with the new software. I found out the hard way :nono2: 
 TiVo features missing in the R15: perhaps some of the things we like about TiVo cannot be put in the R15. Ever heard of patents and licensing. We all know that TiVo has litigation ongoing, so they are clearly protective of their technology


----------



## eengert

techNoodle said:


> [3] Need to change channel message: look at the wording. The R15 does exactly what the message says if you select it. On TiVo it is worded differently and behaves differently
> [/list]


I think the point here is the functionality needs to be changed, period. I don't care what the message says, it's poor functionality. The only time you'll see the message is if you're watching a live program. And nobody would want either of the options that you have when the message pops up:

1) You can select OK and miss the last 5 mins of the program you were viewing
2) You can leave the message up on the screen and try to live with watching your live program with 1/3 of the screen covered

The only functionality that makes any sense is to allow the user to select OK but not actually have the channel change until the recording has to begin.


----------



## zortapa

eengert said:


> I think the point here is the functionality needs to be changed, period. I don't care what the message says, it's poor functionality. The only time you'll see the message is if you're watching a live program. And nobody would want either of the options that you have when the message pops up:
> 
> 1) You can select OK and miss the last 5 mins of the program you were viewing
> 2) You can leave the message up on the screen and try to live with watching your live program with 1/3 of the screen covered
> 
> The only functionality that makes any sense is to allow the user to select OK but not actually have the channel change until the recording has to begin.


The three options we need are:

1. Change channel now
2. Autochange channel when the new program starts (popup message disappears)
3. Cancel scheduled recording and stay on this channel


----------



## techNoodle

Actually, I totally agree with all the comments on the channel change at 5 minutes, and I think it needs to be fixed... but, maybe it conflicts with item 5 in my list  I hope not.


----------



## eengert

techNoodle said:


> Actually, I totally agree with all the comments on the channel change at 5 minutes, and I think it needs to be fixed... but, maybe it conflicts with item 5 in my list  I hope not.


No, I can't believe that it does. This is just standard functionality on ANY Sat receiver, even non-DVRs. Auto-tune is available on many (if not all) receivers, and there's no way TIVO could patent changing the channel only at the appropriate time.


----------



## mphare

Coming from UTV through TiVo, one of the biggest things I was hoping for from the R15 had to do with Series Recordings:

Setting up a 'Season Pass' on the UTV gave you the option of:
(1) - Record this program anytime it appears
(2) - Record this program only at this time

(1) is what TiVos do and it's what the R15 does. If I record a program like 'Dora the Expolorer' on PBS Kids, then it will record Dora anytime it shows up on PBS Kids (which might be 5 times a day). This is the one thing my wife complains about more than anything after switching from UTV to DTiVo. We don't want all those "Dora's", one a day is plenty.

(2) allowed me to just record the "Dora's" that come on at a particular time and just skip the rest. Maybe not what you'd want to do for everything, but it really comes in handy for syndicated programs that might be on multiple times during a week. ("Deadwood" is another example. I just want the one that comes on at 11:00PM on Sundys, not the 5 others that come on througout the week.

One top of these I still had the choice to record repeats or just first runs. (e.g. I want all including repeats of "Dora" that come on at 5:30 AM on PBS Kids).

My wife spends a lot of time cleaning out the ToDo list of our DTiVos. And, I know you can do it with Manual Recording, but what pain. I have this nice UI and I can't use it? UTV was all over this and had a great solution.

My #1 Want from the R-15: Allow me to specify if I want All Showings at any time, or All Showings at this timeslot when I set up SPs.


----------



## eengert

mphare said:


> Coming from UTV through TiVo, one of the biggest things I was hoping for from the R15 had to do with Series Recordings:
> 
> Setting up a 'Season Pass' on the UTV gave you the option of:
> (1) - Record this program anytime it appears
> (2) - Record this program only at this time


Good suggestion. Added.


----------



## techNoodle

Just did some quick research on the net. Those of us trying to fast forward though commerials and expecting the R15 to compensate for our reaction times may be in for a long wait. Seems that TiVo has a patent on this one...


----------



## eengert

techNoodle said:


> Just did some quick research on the net. Those of us trying to fast forward though commerials and expecting the R15 to compensate for our reaction times may be in for a long wait. Seems that TiVo has a patent on this one...


Really? I'm pretty sure my DVD player does this. I hope you're either wrong or Dtv tries to add it anyway.


----------



## walters

Yep, U.S. 6850691. It even covers "learning" the offset based on the correction the user applies after it had failed (claim 2).

But they also have bookmarking, progress bar, etc. so I doubt IP was the reason it was left out.


----------



## mphare

I bet the DVD is not compensating as much as it's rolling back to the nearest key frame to start from.


----------



## eengert

Well, at the very least, we'll need the R15 to have better response time when you press PLAY. That will definitely suck if they can't add compensation. We'll have to get used to FF, PLAY, Jump Back once or twice.


----------



## Clint Lamor

walters said:


> Yep, U.S. 6850691. It even covers "learning" the offset based on the correction the user applies after it had failed (claim 2).
> 
> But they also have bookmarking, progress bar, etc. so I doubt IP was the reason it was left out.


Kinda odd Tivo has a bookmark patent seeing as I don't think they use them.


----------



## eengert

walters said:


> But they also have bookmarking, progress bar, etc. so I doubt IP was the reason it was left out.


Ah, I missed this part originally. This is the ray of hope I was looking for.


----------



## walters

Kanyon71 said:


> Kinda odd Tivo has a bookmark patent seeing as I don't think they use them.


Sure they do. A single, implicit bookmark when you exit playback, since version 2 or so.


----------



## HoTat2

Unless I missed it somewhere, eengert could you also maybe add a "recording history list" as with TIVO and UTV to your suggestions for R15 improvements?. Maybe an unimportant feature to some, but is a conveinence to me especially when an upcoming show does not record as scheduled for some reason it would helpful to have a log entry explaining what happened.


----------



## HoTat2

techNoodle said:


> Just did some quick research on the net. Those of us trying to fast forward though commerials and expecting the R15 to compensate for our reaction times may be in for a long wait. Seems that TiVo has a patent on this one...


Interesting. As UTV has auto-rollback. It just doesn't work very well. Inferior to TIVO's which is always consistant that I have seen.


----------



## eengert

HoTat2 said:


> Unless I missed it somewhere, eengert could you also maybe add a "recording history list" as with TIVO and UTV to your suggestions for R15 improvements?. Maybe an unimportant feature to some, but is a conveinence to me especially when an upcoming show does not record as scheduled for some reason it would helpful to have a log entry explaining what happened.


There is a History on the R15. Does that do what you want, or are you asking for something beyond what it does?


----------



## HoTat2

eengert said:


> There is a History on the R15. Does that do what you want, or are you asking for something beyond what it does?


There is?. How do you access it?.


----------



## eengert

HoTat2 said:


> There is?. How do you access it?.


LIST, YELLOW - this takes you to the To Do screen. From there you'll see some options along the left side. History is one of them. Check it out.


----------



## HoTat2

eengert said:


> LIST, YELLOW - this takes you to the To Do screen. From there you'll see some options along the left side. History is one of them. Check it out.


Got it. Thanks. My bad. It's unseasonably hot here in L.A.. Must be causing brain-lock.


----------



## eengert

HoTat2 said:


> It's unseasonably hot here in L.A..


Sure...rub it in. It's currently 26 degrees (that's fahrenheit, folks) here in Buffalo with light flurries and several inches already on the ground.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

eengert

I know this will be on earls list but can you add 
1) max number of series record is 50
2) max todo list at 100. 

Right now these are the only 2 things that are stopping me from making the switch from UTV to the R15. I have about 68 series that i have setup.


----------



## eengert

cabanaboy1977 said:


> eengert
> 
> I know this will be on earls list but can you add
> 1) max number of series record is 50
> 2) max todo list at 100.
> 
> Right now these are the only 2 things that are stopping me from making the switch from UTV to the R15. I have about 68 series that i have setup.


Those are already on the list. I was more general, asking them to remove ANY limitations on any of the lists.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Sorry i just skimmed it looking for 50 and 100. 
My bad.


----------



## Clint Lamor

walters said:


> Sure they do. A single, implicit bookmark when you exit playback, since version 2 or so.


I guess thats a bookmark, I was think more along the lines of R15 where you can place multiple Bookmarks in the recording.


----------



## DTivoFan

ebonovic said:


> By "Manual Records" are you refering to TimeBased manual recordings...
> 
> Aka: Channel 2 from 4:45 till 4:55 ?
> 
> If so, then I doubt you are gonig to see a change in that... IIRC TiVos will try to apply a name if you record only in a single give show time slot, but if you cross a time slot then it says Manual Record.
> 
> If you are refering to, selecting a single show from the GUIDE, then it should appear with the title name.


An example would be the Daily Show, with four time-based manual recordings, one each day for Mon-Thu.

Tivo will give the recordings the name "Manual: TDS" and will list all the recordings in a folder called "TDS." It knows that the word "Manual" isn't part of the title, and groups the recordings correctly.

The R15, however, will name the recordings "Manual Record Every Mon (etc)" and will group the recordings into four groups by day of the week.

When you highlight the recording, the name of the show does appear at the top of the page, but it also lists the name of the show that aired after it, even if you had the recording stop at the correct time the first show ended.

Another strange thing I noticed about manual recording is that if you have two consecutive recordings, it will stop you from watching live TV five minutes before the second recording is to start.

For example, I had a manual recording in progress last night at 8:30 scheduled to end at 9:00, and another one scheduled from 9:00 to 9:30 on the same channel. At 8:55 it went to the screen saying two manual recordings are in progress, listing the two above, and would not return to live TV until 9:00, even though only one tuner was in use.


----------



## zortapa

DTivoFan said:


> An example would be the Daily Show, with four time-based manual recordings, one each day for Mon-Thu.


Wouldn't it be nice if we could do this with a single time-based manual recording? This could be done if we had the option to specify on which days this applied. Some examples would be:

daily
weekly
weekdays
weekends

or, perhaps, we could even specify the specific days to record, such as MTWH.

Now that would be robust functionality ... I guess I had better not hold my breath!!!


----------



## mphare

You know, one of the other things that UTV did that neither the DTiVo nor the R15 does is correctly record the local evening news everyday of the week.

With UTV I was able to set up a SP for the local news and it recorded it mon-fri, sat and sun
With the DTiVo and the R15 I have to set up a separate SP for mon-fri, another for sat and yet another for sun.


----------



## HoTat2

mphare said:


> You know, one of the other things that UTV did that neither the DTiVo nor the R15 does is correctly record the local evening news everyday of the week.
> 
> With UTV I was able to set up a SP for the local news and it recorded it mon-fri, sat and sun
> With the DTiVo and the R15 I have to set up a separate SP for mon-fri, another for sat and yet another for sun.


Agreed, however while that is indeed an advantage with UTV. The downside to this UTV feature is that if you have a program on a channel which may re-asign the air time without notice the UTV could not adjust. For example if the air time would move to even the next time slot the UTV would not record it and leave a message in the recording history that the program had been pre-empted by the broadcaster.


----------



## fergiej

About the History thing. Why does it show "Canceled" for shows I've watched? Canceled is canceled. Watched is watched. It's really minor, but I'm not sure which ones I actually watched and which ones I stopped.


----------



## eengert

fergiej said:


> About the History thing. Why does it show "Canceled" for shows I've watched? Canceled is canceled. Watched is watched. It's really minor, but I'm not sure which ones I actually watched and which ones I stopped.


Could it be that you watched them while they were recording and then "Stopped & Deleted" before the recording completed on it's own? In that case, a "Canceled" label would make sense. If, on the other hand, recording had completed, then "Canceled" would indeed by misleading.


----------



## mphare

HoTat2 said:


> Agreed, however while that is indeed an advantage with UTV. The downside to this UTV feature is that if you have a program on a channel which may re-asign the air time without notice the UTV could not adjust. For example if the air time would move to even the next time slot the UTV would not record it and leave a message in the recording history that the program had been pre-empted by the broadcaster.


Yeah, that's what they kept telling me over at TCF.
But you know, I have a weekend every week. I can't remember the last time a program shifted timeslots and I didn't know about it ahead of time so I coudl adjust the recording.

I'd rather have the UTV functionality than the DTivo. The best would be to option either behavior at the time of programming the SP.


----------



## fergiej

eengert said:


> Could it be that you watched them while they were recording and then "Stopped & Deleted" before the recording completed on it's own? In that case, a "Canceled" label would make sense. If, on the other hand, recording had completed, then "Canceled" would indeed by misleading.


No, the shows still in the list are "Recorded". There is one "Partial". And all others are "Canceled". I know I didn't watch all of these while recording. If you delete a show after watching, it's "Canceled". Strange.


----------



## eengert

fergiej said:


> No, the shows still in the list are "Recorded". There is one "Partial". And all others are "Canceled". I know I didn't watch all of these while recording. If you delete a show after watching, it's "Canceled". Strange.


Added to the list.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Eric, Great to see a avatar of you with your lovely young man.

-Robert


----------



## DTivoFan

fergiej said:


> No, the shows still in the list are "Recorded". There is one "Partial". And all others are "Canceled". I know I didn't watch all of these while recording. If you delete a show after watching, it's "Canceled". Strange.


Speaking of "partial" recordings, I've been having that problem too. I've had three of them in the three days I've been using the R15.

First, a 30-min recording started 2 minutes late. Then a 2-hour recording stopped recording after 1 hour and 8 minutes. Then a 40-minute recording stopped after 21 minutes.

The only common thread I can think of is that they were all SL recordings, and the other tuner was also recording when the failure occured.


----------



## fergiej

ACtually, my partial was intentional. I was watching a show live and couldn't finish. I had come in in the middle and hit record. I haven't had any problems wth it not finishing shows completely.


----------



## mphare

As mentioned in another thread:

The TV Power switch should control just the TV, or at an option both the TV and DVR.

I want my DVR on 24x7 so, for among other reasons, the buffer keeps updating even if the TVs off.

Heck, I come home and a show is already 20 minutes into the program and I turn on my TV (and thus the DVR) I can roll back the 20 minutes to pick up the beginning of the program.

But the main point is, I don't want DTV deciding these kinds of things for me. I can make this decision on my own.


----------



## eengert

mphare said:


> As mentioned in another thread:
> 
> The TV Power switch should control just the TV, or at an option both the TV and DVR.
> 
> I want my DVR on 24x7 so, for among other reasons, the buffer keeps updating even if the TVs off.
> 
> Heck, I come home and a show is already 20 minutes into the program and I turn on my TV (and thus the DVR) I can roll back the 20 minutes to pick up the beginning of the program.
> 
> But the main point is, I don't want DTV deciding these kinds of things for me. I can make this decision on my own.


I believe this would be a function of the remote - which is Dtv's universal remote - and not specific to the R15.


----------



## 01ds650

eengert said:


> Well, at the very least, we'll need the R15 to have better response time when you press PLAY. That will definitely suck if they can't add compensation. We'll have to get used to FF, PLAY, Jump Back once or twice.


My moms Dish Network DVR is better at that than this R15. Now that's saying something. Come on Direct step up & make this box something I can be proud to own.


----------



## mphare

eengert said:


> I believe this would be a function of the remote - which is Dtv's universal remote - and not specific to the R15.


Yeah, then they should consider a new remote.

You know, it doens't matter if you turn off a non-DVR receiver when you turn off the TV. But a DVR has different features than a normal receiver (like the buffer thing).

They shouldn't be turning it off everytime I turn off the TV.


----------



## JonnyB

I don't have an R15 (yet), but an R10. I thought it was stated earlier that the R15 continues recording the buffer when it is powered off. Eric...?


----------



## eengert

JonnyB said:


> I don't have an R15 (yet), but an R10. I thought it was stated earlier that the R15 continues recording the buffer when it is powered off. Eric...?


Yes, it does, and recordings continue as well.


----------



## fergiej

eengert said:


> Yes, it does, and recordings continue as well.


I wanted to test the buffer in standby. I was 10 minutes into a 1 hour live program with about 30 minutes of buffer ahead of where I was. I was not recording it. I put the machine into standby for @ 10 seconds. Started it back up and sure enough, I was still in the right place. I did it again, leaving it off for @ 30 seconds, came back and there was no buffer left and I was playing live at the 40 minute mark. It does seem to erase the buffer after a few seconds.

Records do absolutely still work, but he live buffer does reset itself.


----------



## SJ Bear Hunter

fergiej said:


> I wanted to test the buffer in standby. I was 10 minutes into a 1 hour live program with about 30 minutes of buffer ahead of where I was. I was not recording it. I put the machine into standby for @ 10 seconds. Started it back up and sure enough, I was still in the right place. I did it again, leaving it off for @ 30 seconds, came back and there was no buffer left and I was playing live at the 40 minute mark. It does seem to erase the buffer after a few seconds.
> 
> Records do absolutely still work, but he live buffer does reset itself.


This is the same problem I am having with my R15, is this happening to others as well?


----------



## chad73

I recieved my R15 from VE on Wednesday. I was initially pleased. Now it seems like almost every show is having video and audio skips.. Sometimes only once, sometimes 4 to 6 times in a show.

Today for no reason my receiver rebooted twice for no reason. I was just watching live tv.

Is anyone else experiencing random reboots? Is my receiver a lemon?


----------



## SJ Bear Hunter

Is there a easy way to find out what version of software is on the R15. I reset my box from the remote but did not see and software version info, what it did do is cleared out my to do list. There are still things in my to do list, but they have no title and they are not set to the start times I had before the reset. I really want to like this box, but it is getting harder and harder...I sure the fix is on the way SOON!


----------



## jtransen

I am getting a large quantity of audio and video dropouts on my R15 as well. It just started last night, apparently after they downloaded 0x108F. I had 0x1044 before and it was OK. I wonder if there is a chance that they can go back to the old load?


----------



## csigrissum

SJ Bear Hunter said:


> Is there a easy way to find out what version of software is on the R15. I reset my box from the remote but did not see and software version info, what it did do is cleared out my to do list. There are still things in my to do list, but they have no title and they are not set to the start times I had before the reset. I really want to like this box, but it is getting harder and harder...I sure the fix is on the way SOON!


to see the version- go into setup (<settings><setup>
you'll be at the "info and text" ==>right arrow then page down (I'm at 108F)


----------



## csigrissum

chad73 said:


> I recieved my R15 from VE on Wednesday. I was initially pleased. Now it seems like almost every show is having video and audio skips.. Sometimes only once, sometimes 4 to 6 times in a show.
> 
> Today for no reason my receiver rebooted twice for no reason. I was just watching live tv.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing random reboots? Is my receiver a lemon?


mine has been on (music channel) with the tv off. When I turned it on today, the screen was blank and I couldn't do anything with it- Unplug/replug and it's been fine (although it's only been about 10 minutes)


----------



## Wolffpack

fergiej said:


> I wanted to test the buffer in standby. I was 10 minutes into a 1 hour live program with about 30 minutes of buffer ahead of where I was. I was not recording it. I put the machine into standby for @ 10 seconds. Started it back up and sure enough, I was still in the right place. I did it again, leaving it off for @ 30 seconds, came back and there was no buffer left and I was playing live at the 40 minute mark. It does seem to erase the buffer after a few seconds.
> 
> Records do absolutely still work, but he live buffer does reset itself.


Actually that's the same way the DTivo's work. If you go into standby you loose the live buffers (for both tuners). That's why my DTivos never go into standby.

Now I'm not sure why standby is that important. The disk is still running and the system is still running so it will record any shows you have scheduled. So if you're looking to save a $.02 worth of electric look elseware.


----------



## LockMD

SJ Bear Hunter said:


> what it did do is cleared out my to do list. There are still things in my to do list, but they have no title and they are not set to the start times I had before the reset. I really want to like this box, but it is getting harder and harder...I sure the fix is on the way SOON!


Reseting it lost your guide data, it will come back as soon as it updates the guide.


----------



## fergiej

Wolffpack said:


> Actually that's the same way the DTivo's work. If you go into standby you loose the live buffers (for both tuners). That's why my DTivos never go into standby.
> 
> Now I'm not sure why standby is that important. The disk is still running and the system is still running so it will record any shows you have scheduled. So if you're looking to save a $.02 worth of electric look elseware.


I only tested it because someone else was having a problem and apparently needed to keep the buffer running. I didn't think it lost the buffer. I never put my TiVo's into stanby. I do with the R15 but only because of the bright blue light on the front. it's in my bedroom and even at dimmest setting, it's still really bright. i have no worries about the buffer. It doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## LockMD

fergiej said:


> I only tested it because someone else was having a problem and apparently needed to keep the buffer running. I didn't think it lost the buffer. I never put my TiVo's into stanby. I do with the R15 but only because of the bright blue light on the front. it's in my bedroom and even at dimmest setting, it's still really bright. i have no worries about the buffer. It doesn't matter to me at all.


did I read (skim) through something like page 49? I think it said something about turning that blue light off???


----------



## fergiej

LockMD said:


> did I read (skim) through something like page 49? I think it said something about turning that blue light off???


Yep, but it only turns off the ring. The power light stays on and it's one bloody bright blue LED. I am starting to hate blue LED's. I have no reason not to use standby.


----------



## mphare

The unit must have the equivalant of the Season Pass Manager that is on the DTiVo.

I need a one stop access list to all my Series Link Recordings

Without this, the R15 is a huge step backward in functionality from the DTiVo and the UTV.


----------



## LockMD

fergiej said:


> Yep, but it only turns off the ring. The power light stays on and it's one bloody bright blue LED. I am starting to hate blue LED's. I have no reason not to use standby.


LOL, yeah not sure what the big deal is. Why not just turn if off (standby)? It's still going to record anything you have set, yes?


----------



## mphare

fergiej said:


> Yep, but it only turns off the ring. The power light stays on and it's one bloody bright blue LED. I am starting to hate blue LED's. I have no reason not to use standby.


I just bought a new PC, the case is an Apsire X-Navigator and has 4 blue LEDs in the corners on the front of the box.

The darn thing glows the entire room and there's no dimmer on them.

They really need to tone down the brightness on these things. I mean, I know it 'cool' to have blue (or white) LEDs at the moment. But come on.. Do I have to be able to read by them at night?


----------



## fergiej

LockMD said:


> LOL, yeah not sure what the big deal is. Why not just turn if off (standby)? It's still going to record anything you have set, yes?


Bingo. Why do I care if the live buffer is recording or not if I'm asleep?


----------



## ISWIZ

I put (on my PC) electrical tape over them after putting a tiny hole in the tape. I can see the LED but I no longer have to wear shades in the room!


----------



## fergiej

mphare said:


> The unit must have the equivalant of the Season Pass Manager that is on the DTiVo.
> 
> I need a one stop access list to all my Series Link Recordings
> 
> Without this, the R15 is a huge step backward in functionality from the DTiVo and the UTV.


Prioritizer. It's essentially the same thing. Move up/down. Select entry to edit the options. I believe it's what you are looking for.


----------



## ChrisWyso

OK, I found something that REALLY disappointed me yesterday. We were watching something out of the MyVOD list and the phone rings. My wife got up to go answer it & I said, no wait, let's see what the TV says as to who's calling. The caller ID never came up. I immediately looked at her & said that's horses**t! Apparently, the caller ID only displays when you're watching live TV! Garbage! I don't know about you guys, (but I'm guessing you're like me) but I watch live TV about 2% of the time. The whole point of a DVR is to time-shift! This was one feature I was REALLY looking forward to having on the new unit, and with this "functionality" it might as well not even be there. I'm finding more & more since I've moved the unit to our primary viewing TV. There needs to be a few more options added for us end users.

-Caller ID while watching recorded material ON/OFF
-"PIP"-like window in guide/MyVOD screen ON/OFF
-Text help or descriptions ON/OFF

I noticed in the system info screen, it does say something like "mini view/PIP in guide" = YES, but I haven't seen a setting for it.

Too much real estate is taken up, especially in the To Do List screen, describing how the list works & displaying the PIP, I want to see THE LIST

And again, it seems too much is being held in RAM. Dump a backup to the HD. Come on guys, your holding 60Gb for yourself, you can afford a few Mb for some simple data storage, if that.

I'd like to say when I've looked at the guide, the speed is very fast (probably 'cause it's in RAM), but the rest of the machine is SSLLOOWW. I'd happily take the guide slowdown back for the interface speed that was the R-10. There's times when I hit the menu button and I've counted to 8 before the unit responds. Terrible.

FF Compensation: Too many people have already talked about it, I'm just adding another voice in agreement.

To Do list deleting: on the R-10, I could simply navigate to something in the list, hit the "clear" button, and then the "Select" to confirm, and it was gone. On the R-15, I have to go almost 4 levels deep to delete 1 program out of the To Do. At minimum, add the "dash-dash" functionality from the MyVOD to the To Do List too.

And I'd like to add this as a preemptive measure: When they do enable the VOD and PPV features on the unit, give me options as to what's recorded. As I've mentioned in another forum, I want the unit to record Letterboxed & Dolby Digital programs. You won't be seeing any purchases of pre-recorded PPVs if they're pan/scan & regular audio, you're only wasting HD space.

Sorry if I've come across hard guys, we've just spent a good amount of time with this unit over the weekend, and these are our frustrations. I've already decided that if we can't et a good handle on how the new unit works, we're gonna move it back downstairs until DirecTV sends out some more updates that address some of these shortcomings.

Thanks all!

-Chris


----------



## fergiej

ChrisWyso said:


> To Do list deleting: on the R-10, I could simply navigate to something in the list, hit the "clear" button, and then the "Select" to confirm, and it was gone. On the R-15, I have to go almost 4 levels deep to delete 1 program out of the To Do. At minimum, add the "dash-dash" functionality from the MyVOD to the To Do List too.


I'll have to take a lok at this when I get home tonight, but I am almost positive I have deleted ToDo's from the list using --. I'll double check that when I get home. I'm sure there is something I don't need to record. 

edit: Nope, I was wrong. Can't do it. Sorry.


----------



## mphare

fergiej said:


> Prioritizer. It's essentially the same thing. Move up/down. Select entry to edit the options. I believe it's what you are looking for.


Yes, the prioritizer is what wI was looking for.

It would be nice if it were higher in the menu hierarchy, making it easier to find.


----------



## wishfull1

Hi Chris

I check my caller ID and found that it hasn't logged a call since 11/15. I did the system test and the phone line failed. It also got the software upgrade on 11/15. Coincidence? I'm not sure, I did move things around in the rack around then too. I unplugged the R15 and check the phone connection and after getting a working line, the caller ID does work when playing something from MyVOD. I also tested it while paused, on a 10 minute delay and live. All had the caller ID pop-up. Maybe run your system test, or perhaps unplug the unit for a few to reset it?

Add another vote for the FF compensation!

Cheers


----------



## joecool1964

wishfull1 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I check my caller ID and found that it hasn't logged a call since 11/15. I did the system test and the phone line failed. It also got the software upgrade on 11/15. Coincidence? I'm not sure, I did move things around in the rack around then too. I unplugged the R15 and check the phone connection and after getting a working line, the caller ID does work when playing something from MyVOD. I also tested it while paused, on a 10 minute delay and live. All had the caller ID pop-up. Maybe run your system test, or perhaps unplug the unit for a few to reset it?
> 
> Add another vote for the FF compensation!
> 
> Cheers


I too have found that the caller ID only works when it wants to. I first thought it wasn't working when I was watching a recorded show, but now it's not working at all. Mind you, if the caller ID doesn't work, it's not the worst thing that could happen, but it seems to be yet another in a growing list of bugs. I can appreciate that D* wants to put their product out there, but they should have had some folks like those who frequent these forums use them for about 3 months, then beef the thing up, and then release it to the public. I think they should be embarassed...


----------



## ChrisWyso

Thanks for the feedback on the caller ID. I'll probably first try hitting the red reset button on the unit and see if it corrects it. Although I'm quite reluctant to do this seeing everything _they're_ currently caching in RAM will get flushed!!! Ugh! I guess this is really sticking with me because I'm a programmer, and I know (relatively) how many, or more accurately, how few lines of code it takes to write some data to a file on the HD. Even if you're writing an XML file, the data is still already structured, and fairly tame to loop thru & read/write.

And doesn't it seem "funny" to anyone else that it's us "power users" or "early adopters" who are actually finding out the shortcut keys on REALLY using this box? I'm about ready to put the manual in the bathroom for use, if you know what I mean! :eek2:

I also mentioned in the "old" forum and agree with the Joe Cool that some of us "power users" should have been used to _Real World_ beta test these units. NOT the suits, or casual CSR users. D*, you have our numbers....

You're only going to end up with a BETTER unit, earlier, for the "casual" customer/consumer and keep us power users happy.

-Chris


----------



## 01ds650

I agree. I really WANT to like this box, but I just can't yet. I'm disappointed in D* for releasing something so poor that E* customers could rightly make fun of it.

D* seems to making things as cheap as possible. It's like the company I work for (Eaton) is now running my satelitte provider!


----------



## fergiej

Anyone having the problem with the 6 second skip back skipping back 6 minutes instead? I've had this happen now on 2 different shows, Sunday's Simpson's and last nights Whose Line is it Anyway. Both are 30 minute shows, so I'll have to look into it more to see if that's the reason. Either way, it's most definitely a bug. What I did was FF through the commercials, hit pause and the replay. The first one went 6 seconds, the second one went 6 minutes. It did it every time.


----------



## eengert

fergiej said:


> Anyone having the problem with the 6 second skip back skipping back 6 minutes instead? I've had this happen now on 2 different shows, Sunday's Simpson's and last nights Whose Line is it Anyway. Both are 30 minute shows, so I'll have to look into it more to see if that's the reason. Either way, it's most definitely a bug. What I did was FF through the commercials, hit pause and the replay. The first one went 6 seconds, the second one went 6 minutes. It did it every time.


Never experienced that. Could it be because you're using it while paused? I've never tried that.


----------



## Clint Lamor

chad73 said:


> I recieved my R15 from VE on Wednesday. I was initially pleased. Now it seems like almost every show is having video and audio skips.. Sometimes only once, sometimes 4 to 6 times in a show.
> 
> Today for no reason my receiver rebooted twice for no reason. I was just watching live tv.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing random reboots? Is my receiver a lemon?


I've had mine for a week now and no reboots (outisde of the upgrades) and no audio or video skips on it either.


----------



## Clint Lamor

fergiej said:


> Yep, but it only turns off the ring. The power light stays on and it's one bloody bright blue LED. I am starting to hate blue LED's. I have no reason not to use standby.


RePlayTV was even worse it was BRIGHT and BIG, many people used tape over it and some of the people who really wanted to mess around took window tint cut it out perfectly and put it on the LED to dim it down. I never realised until last night when I got home in a dark room the R15 is REALLY bright. I turned it and the TV on but my TV warms itself up before it activates the tube (Sony Grand Wega) so the room was dark except the DVR, I honestly didn't think about it but I looked around to see where the super bright light was coming from thinking I forgot a light on in the hallway.


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth

A suggestion is to fix the SP/SL in R15 default that places the new SL at the top of the SL list. This goes against basic user interface standards - ease of use. ie, people will more naturally "bubble up" a show up a hierrarchy list of favorites. It is more cumbersome for people to prioritize down a show in a list. 

I would also like to see a less cumbersome SL management. Again, quick ease of use without having to "think" too hard to accomplish the desired task.

Also, as discussed, improvements are needed in the ease of deletion/cancellation of recordings and SRs. dash-dash does not provide the control of a simple delete function.


----------



## Clint Lamor

I wonder if the guide is written to drive then cached to ram? Most likely not as i'm sure their using the same Guide Code that they use on all their other machines (very short sighted) instead of redoing the guide to take advantage of the DVR.


----------



## ChrisWyso

Kanyon71 said:


> I wonder if the guide is written to drive then cached to ram? Most likely not as i'm sure their using the same Guide Code that they use on all their other machines (very short sighted) instead of redoing the guide to take advantage of the DVR.


I don't see why not. It's really quite simple. I'm sure there's a preset interval that the unit grabs the guide data from the sat. Simply write it to the HD, and when the write is finished, purge & load it into RAM. Even if the unit grabs data every 30 minutes, it's a simple as a TEMP file with the current data, once completed DL'ing & checksum'd load into RAM, delete old data file, rename and/or move current temp file. I'll wager this entire process, post DL, would take about 20~30 secs at most.

-Chris


----------



## Clint Lamor

ChrisWyso said:


> I don't see why not. It's really quite simple. I'm sure there's a preset interval that the unit grabs the guide data from the sat. Simply write it to the HD, and when the write is finished, purge & load it into RAM. Even if the unit grabs data every 30 minutes, it's a simple as a TEMP file with the current data, once completed DL'ing & checksum'd load into RAM, delete old data file, rename and/or move current temp file. I'll wager this entire process, post DL, would take about 20~30 secs at most.
> 
> -Chris


They need to do something about it. I seriously hope they are watching and take note of what everyone is saying.


----------



## Malibu13

fergiej said:


> Anyone having the problem with the 6 second skip back skipping back 6 minutes instead? I've had this happen now on 2 different shows, Sunday's Simpson's and last nights Whose Line is it Anyway. Both are 30 minute shows, so I'll have to look into it more to see if that's the reason. Either way, it's most definitely a bug. What I did was FF through the commercials, hit pause and the replay. The first one went 6 seconds, the second one went 6 minutes. It did it every time.


sorry jerry  ...........i have had mine for almost a week also, and have not experienced this problem at all. i have found the FF>Pause>6-second replay to be quite effective for the time being.


----------



## fergiej

db54 said:


> sorry jerry  ...........i have had mine for almost a week also, and have not experienced this problem at all. i have found the FF>Pause>6-second replay to be quite effective for the time being.


It's strange. It's only happened twice. both on half hour shows. I'll just keep my eye on it.


----------



## wishfull1

Well... my Caller ID stopped working again after less than 12 hours. Guess you guys are right, only works when it wants to.

I'll try a reboot when I get home, see if that fixes it.

Cheers


----------



## zortapa

db54 said:


> sorry jerry  ...........i have had mine for almost a week also, and have not experienced this problem at all. i have found the FF>Pause>6-second replay to be quite effective for the time being.


I started with FF>Pause>6-sec replay. Now that my fingers are a little more nimble, I am simply using FFx2>6-sec replay (and sometimes another 6-sec replay if necessary).


----------



## Clint Lamor

zortapa said:


> I started with FF>Pause>6-sec replay. Now that my fingers are a little more nimble, I am simply using FFx2>6-sec replay (and sometimes another 6-sec replay if necessary).


You're better then I am, I FFx3>Pause>2-3 Replay.


----------



## LockMD

man I must be slow replay x 4 sometimes 5 yikes!


----------



## jkimrey

Eric - that list (first post) is awesome!!

Too bad you were not part of the beta team.

Someone get that list to DTV FAST!!


----------



## Malibu13

jkimrey said:


> Eric - that list (first post) is awesome!!
> 
> Too bad you were not part of the beta team.
> 
> Someone get that list to DTV FAST!!


jkimrey, if you have an R15 now, you are in essence, a part of "the beta team"


----------



## jkimrey

db54 said:


> jkimrey, if you have an R15 now, you are in essence, a part of "the beta team"


Ha. Guess that's true. And honestly I wouldn't mind nearly as much if we KNEW that DTV was listening, and working to implement the necessary fixes (and changes).

I guess we'll find out; I hope they are and they will.

Oh - and after reading thru the entire thread, I see that some of the items on the list are from others. Therefore, I want to give you ALL credit for the great list.


----------



## Malibu13

eengert, Eric unless i missed it somewhere, how about adding the problem with the "extremely slow" repopulating of the guide data after a "reset"  this is one of my biggest complaints aside from the SL faults.


----------



## eengert

db54 said:


> eengert, Eric unless i missed it somewhere, how about adding the problem with the "extremely slow" repopulating of the guide data after a "reset"  this is one of my biggest complaints aside from the SL faults.


Added


----------



## Malibu13

eengert said:


> Added


thanks Eric


----------



## csigrissum

When I recieved a phone call, the R15 said to contact my phone company for caller-id. I've had it enabled, and my phone even registered the caller. Checked and no calls identified since Weds. (I did lose sat signal for about 30 min, coincidence?)
anyway-I decided to reboot the DVR and tested with my cellphone. Sure enough I told me I was calling.
Yesterday, I got the message again (call phone company to enable caller-id) Tested again with my celphone-- no issues, it knows I'm calling.

Bizaare!


----------



## csigrissum

Has anyone else noticed the weird _Bug?_ with FF, where you can actually FF beyond the end of buffer. At first I thought this toook me to the beginning of buffer, but now I'm not sure.
This one is probably the most frustrating.
Here's what happened:
Watched/Recorded at 7PM channel 2, then channel 5 at 8PM.
Had paused the 8pm show for ahile, then when attempting to FF past commercials- I actually went TOO FAR and the DVR changed channels. Suddenly I was watching the current show on channel 2 (the first channel)

We decided 'cuz of this problem to switch my R10 back to the Primary :nono2: 
When not watching something I care about, I'll experiment so I can be more specific.


----------



## ericlhyman

I would like to see the ability to upgrade the hard drive to a larger unit, add a second hard drive, or attach an auxiliary hard drive device through the USB.


----------



## dslchiphead

csigrissum said:


> When I recieved a phone call, the R15 said to contact my phone company for caller-id. I've had it enabled, and my phone even registered the caller. Checked and no calls identified since Weds. (I did lose sat signal for about 30 min, coincidence?)
> anyway-I decided to reboot the DVR and tested with my cellphone. Sure enough I told me I was calling.
> Yesterday, I got the message again (call phone company to enable caller-id) Tested again with my celphone-- no issues, it knows I'm calling.
> 
> Bizaare!


Same thing that happens to me! My other Hughes rcvrs work fine with caller-id.


----------



## LockMD

csigrissum said:


> When I recieved a phone call, the R15 said to contact my phone company for caller-id. I've had it enabled, and my phone even registered the caller. Checked and no calls identified since Weds. (I did lose sat signal for about 30 min, coincidence?)
> anyway-I decided to reboot the DVR and tested with my cellphone. Sure enough I told me I was calling.
> Yesterday, I got the message again (call phone company to enable caller-id) Tested again with my celphone-- no issues, it knows I'm calling.
> 
> Bizaare!


Just FYI when I was testing this the other day from my cell, I noticed if I hung up too soon I would get the contact phone company screen. Called right back and (without hanging up) and it worked fine.


----------



## gvaughn

To add my votes to the requested features (some/all already mentioned):

- make the searches and wish-lists to ONLY include channels we get. That seems like a no-brainer!

- I wish the sound would come back right away after FF. In tivo when you press play after FF it immediately kiscks in with the video/audio...but, at least with my R15, the video starts playing right away...but the video takes 1-2 seconds before it starts playing again in sync with the video. To me that's really annoying.

- Setting a prefere nce for default guide choice. I agree with the multitude of previous posts that this is really annoying to have to choose a guide type after pressing the guide everytime. (though now that I know I can quickly press guide twice it won't be as annoying to me anymore).

- Having dual-live buffers is HIGH on the list for me as well. I hope the rumors of this "fix" are true. But...can someone tell me, I haven't seen it discussed elsewhere (though to be fair I haven't really searched it either), is there even a way to switch back and forth between the tuners? Without the buffers it's really hard to tell if you're "switching" tuners...or just changing the channel on the current tuner.


----------



## ad301

eengert said:


> ....Here are the things that I've found so far that I would like added to or changed on the R15. Feel free to add to the list and/or correct me if there are currently ways to address any of these.......
> 
> - The ability to explicitly save by Find by terms but NOT have them autorecord.


eengert, I'd appreciate it if you could expand and clarify this to request the restoration of the feature which allows one to search ALL saved finds simultaneously, rather than having to sit there and check each one individually. You've already noted that the limits on the number of items in the prioritizer and the number of recent finds need to be removed, or I'd mention that here as well.

For those of us with more than just a very few wishlists on our tivos, this would restore a function which can be extremely useful. I don't care if it takes five minutes, or ten, or whatever, since it's something that you don't have to do very often, and you can be doing something else while it churns through the data searching for matches. Restoring this functionality is very important if the goal is to offer a dvr as good as or better than the previous generation.


----------



## eengert

ad301 said:


> eengert, I'd appreciate it if you could expand and clarify this to request the restoration of the feature which allows one to search ALL saved finds simultaneously, rather than having to sit there and check each one individually. You've already noted that the limits on the number of items in the prioritizer and the number of recent finds need to be removed, or I'd mention that here as well.
> 
> For those of us with more than just a very few wishlists on our tivos, this would restore a function which can be extremely useful. I don't care if it takes five minutes, or ten, or whatever, since it's something that you don't have to do very often, and you can be doing something else while it churns through the data searching for matches. Restoring this functionality is very important if the goal is to offer a dvr as good as or better than the previous generation.


Added


----------



## ad301

Thank you.


----------



## gvaughn

ad301 said:


> eengert, I'd appreciate it if you could expand and clarify this to request the restoration of the feature which allows one to search ALL saved finds simultaneously, rather than having to sit there and check each one individually. You've already noted that the limits on the number of items in the prioritizer and the number of recent finds need to be removed, or I'd mention that here as well.
> 
> For those of us with more than just a very few wishlists on our tivos, this would restore a function which can be extremely useful. I don't care if it takes five minutes, or ten, or whatever, since it's something that you don't have to do very often, and you can be doing something else while it churns through the data searching for matches. Restoring this functionality is very important if the goal is to offer a dvr as good as or better than the previous generation.


Can you clarify how this function (proposed) works or would be used? I'm not sure I understand, but I'm guessing: you have a single wishlist (for example) looking for "NFL Football" (sports). A second wishlist looking for "Dallas Cowboys" (sports). Run a search to see whether it meets BOTH of those wishlist criteria. I gather that's you request...but not sure if I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## Clint Lamor

gvaughn said:


> Can you clarify how this function (proposed) works or would be used? I'm not sure I understand, but I'm guessing: you have a single wishlist (for example) looking for "NFL Football" (sports). A second wishlist looking for "Dallas Cowboys" (sports). Run a search to see whether it meets BOTH of those wishlist criteria. I gather that's you request...but not sure if I'm reading it correctly.


I have never used that function in Tivo (not a big wishlist person) but I think it works like this, say you have 3 WishLists, One for NFL, one for NHL and one for NBA it would go out and all at once search for and return everything that meets those WishLists.


----------



## gvaughn

Kanyon71 said:


> I have never used that function in Tivo (not a big wishlist person) but I think it works like this, say you have 3 WishLists, One for NFL, one for NHL and one for NBA it would go out and all at once search for and return everything that meets those WishLists.


Ahhh...ok...so not crossing the search criteria...but just finding shows that match any saved search. Thanks for the clarification.

It might be difficult to do...but it would be nice to do searches with multiple terms, or to do a search where it must meet the criterion of ALL/Multiple wishlists (I believe it's called a boolean search). I did a search the other day for "COWBOYS"/ "Pro Sports" (or "Pro Football" - I can't remember offhand what the "exact" choices were) and it came up with some college basketball stuff. Based on the results I got...I definitely wouldn't have wanted to "autorecord" stuff based on my search. When I did a similar search in my old D*Tivo I'd always get NFL Cowboys search results only, which was quite handy.

Again...I don't know how complicated the search function is...but I would guess it's not that hard to make it better and more efficient (maybe they should consult google  ).


----------



## Idle FiOs Tech

LockMD said:


> Just FYI when I was testing this the other day from my cell, I noticed if I hung up too soon I would get the contact phone company screen. Called right back and (without hanging up) and it worked fine.


Everyone may be experiencing hangups before the data comes through. If you watch a normal CID display, it takes a few seconds after the first ring for it to register. The data burst for the CID comes after the first ring.

My wife described the message everyone else is experiencing but she also noted that it was also just one ring.


----------



## Clint Lamor

gvaughn said:


> Ahhh...ok...so not crossing the search criteria...but just finding shows that match any saved search. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> It might be difficult to do...but it would be nice to do searches with multiple terms, or to do a search where it must meet the criterion of ALL/Multiple wishlists (I believe it's called a boolean search). I did a search the other day for "COWBOYS"/ "Pro Sports" (or "Pro Football" - I can't remember offhand what the "exact" choices were) and it came up with some college basketball stuff. Based on the results I got...I definitely wouldn't have wanted to "autorecord" stuff based on my search. When I did a similar search in my old D*Tivo I'd always get NFL Cowboys search results only, which was quite handy.
> 
> Again...I don't know how complicated the search function is...but I would guess it's not that hard to make it better and more efficient (maybe they should consult google  ).


I think they can improve their searches on many fronts, they are also sort of slow in my opinion. Seems to take a while for the shows to start coming up especially if your doing like a find by title. Hopefully they will improve things.


----------



## laxcoach

techNoodle said:


> Just did some quick research on the net. Those of us trying to fast forward though commerials and expecting the R15 to compensate for our reaction times may be in for a long wait. Seems that TiVo has a patent on this one...


Does UTV have a Tivo license? My UTVs did this.


----------



## ad301

gvaughn said:


> Ahhh...ok...so not crossing the search criteria...but just finding shows that match any saved search. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> It might be difficult to do...but it would be nice to do searches with multiple terms, or to do a search where it must meet the criterion of ALL/Multiple wishlists (I believe it's called a boolean search). I did a search the other day for "COWBOYS"/ "Pro Sports" (or "Pro Football" - I can't remember offhand what the "exact" choices were) and it came up with some college basketball stuff. Based on the results I got...I definitely wouldn't have wanted to "autorecord" stuff based on my search. When I did a similar search in my old D*Tivo I'd always get NFL Cowboys search results only, which was quite handy.
> 
> Again...I don't know how complicated the search function is...but I would guess it's not that hard to make it better and more efficient (maybe they should consult google  ).


Bingo!!! Tivo users have been asking for boolean searches for a long time, and it's never been implemented. And neither has the ability to specify different channel lists for different wishlists. So there was some hope that the new DirecTV DVRs would actually have improved search capabilities, including those improvements. Instead, they've gone the other way. BTW, in the example you cited above, tivos do actually search for multiple keywords in one WL. "Dallas at" actually equals a search for anything with "Dallas" *and* "at". It returns hits on "at Dallas" as well as "Dallas at". This makes it much more flexible than the straight keyword or phrase searching that the r15 does. Returning basketball stuff based on your search is probably because the thing is buggy. Bugs can/should be fixed. Whether they will improve the basic design of the find function is another question. To make it approach the usefulness of the tivo wishlists, they'd need to add saved finds with no artificial limits on how many and no need to make them autorecording, and a way to check for upcoming matches for all saved finds all at once. Add boolean searching and specified channel lists, and now you've really got something! I'm not so optimistic about seeing these changes, but time will tell.


----------



## walters

Add "wildcards" and phrase searches to that. I assume they're not supported in the R15, right?


----------



## gvaughn

ad301 said:


> Bingo!!! Tivo users have been asking for boolean searches for a long time, and it's never been implemented. And neither has the ability to specify different channel lists for different wishlists. So there was some hope that the new DirecTV DVRs would actually have improved search capabilities, including those improvements. Instead, they've gone the other way. BTW, in the example you cited above, tivos do actually search for multiple keywords in one WL. "Dallas at" actually equals a search for anything with "Dallas" *and* "at". It returns hits on "at Dallas" as well as "Dallas at". This makes it much more flexible than the straight keyword or phrase searching that the r15 does. Returning basketball stuff based on your search is probably because the thing is buggy. Bugs can/should be fixed. Whether they will improve the basic design of the find function is another question. To make it approach the usefulness of the tivo wishlists, they'd need to add saved finds with no artificial limits on how many and no need to make them autorecording, and a way to check for upcoming matches for all saved finds all at once. Add boolean searching and specified channel lists, and now you've really got something! I'm not so optimistic about seeing these changes, but time will tell.


As you said, we probably won't get some awesome search functions...but it would be nice to get some fairly good and RELIABLE basic search functions that we could save without autorecording. At the very least....


----------



## Clint Lamor

gvaughn said:


> As you said, we probably won't get some awesome search functions...but it would be nice to get some fairly good and RELIABLE basic search functions that we could save without autorecording. At the very least....


As long as you don't make more then 25 different searches they are saved.


----------



## ad301

walters said:


> Add "wildcards" and phrase searches to that. I assume they're not supported in the R15, right?


Good catch, I forgot about wildcards. They are not supported. Phrases *are* searched for if you enter more than one keyword.

eengert, could you please add these requested enhancements regarding finds: enable wildcards in Finds, enable multiple keyword Finds (must match all keywords but not in a specific order), enable specific phrase Finds (enclosed by quotes).

(It's probably too much too ask for boolean searches, or searches limited to specific channel lists.  )


----------



## ad301

gvaughn said:


> As you said, we probably won't get some awesome search functions...but it would be nice to get some fairly good and RELIABLE basic search functions that we could save without autorecording. At the very least....


Yup, and check all at once. That would satisfy my needs, at least for awhile.


----------



## ad301

Kanyon71 said:


> As long as you don't make more then 25 different searches they are saved.


That's very lame. And BTW, just for fun, try checking 25 different recent Finds for matches and let us know how long it takes. I'm guessing you'd give up in frustration pretty quickly.


----------



## Clint Lamor

ad301 said:


> That's very lame. And BTW, just for fun, try checking 25 different recent Finds for matches and let us know how long it takes. I'm guessing you'd give up in frustration pretty quickly.


Not sure why it's lame that they save 25 of them but to each their own. Now as for no way to check them all at once yes I do agree thats not good, the searches in general are a little slow in my opinion and to have to do it 25 seperate times would be highly annoying.


----------



## ad301

Kanyon71 said:


> Not sure why it's lame that they save 25 of them but to each their own. Now as for no way to check them all at once yes I do agree thats not good, the searches in general are a little slow in my opinion and to have to do it 25 seperate times would be highly annoying.


I just think it's lame that there are artificial limits at all. 25 finds, 50 links, 100 todo....And believe me, I can exceed the 25 Find limit with one hand tied behind my back! I realize that many, if not most, tivo users don't make good use of wishlists. As you say, to each their own.


----------



## walters

Yep, the Zero-One-Infinity Rule. I thought everyone learned that one in a CS education.


----------



## Clint Lamor

ad301 said:


> I just think it's lame that there are artificial limits at all. 25 finds, 50 links, 100 todo....And believe me, I can exceed the 25 Find limit with one hand tied behind my back! I realize that many, if not most, tivo users don't make good use of wishlists. As you say, to each their own.


You got it, I don't really use them so the 25 saved but not recording limit is more then enough for me. It allows me to fill in with specific things that interest me.


----------



## gblues

You guys can forget about fast-forward and rewind compensation--those features are patented by TiVo and I doubt DirecTV is interested in licensing them. 

Nathan


----------



## ISWIZ

gblues said:


> You guys can forget about fast-forward and rewind compensation--those features are patented by TiVo and I doubt DirecTV is interested in licensing them.
> 
> Nathan


The bar showing time left in playback is patented too. DTV's has one of those.

Most of what is in a DVR is patented by someone. As we all know, it's, "I've got more money and lawyers than you have" that sadly usually wins out.


----------



## joecool1964

gblues said:


> You guys can forget about fast-forward and rewind compensation--those features are patented by TiVo and I doubt DirecTV is interested in licensing them.
> 
> Nathan


I'm curious - how is this a patent issue anymore than...say...pausing live tv?


----------



## wishfull1

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but... how about the "ooops, I switched the channel while delayed protection?"

Like the UltimateTV, the channel cannot be changed while on a delay. It tells you, "you must go live before changing channel". I've lost the buffer a few times while hitting the channel up/down rather than the volume like I wanted.

Cheers


----------



## mvaneps

Wishful, there is no protection. It goes right to the other channel wiping out what is in the buffer. The beautiful part is it will sometime switch on its own if you pause it too long.


----------



## pjo1966

I only have one tuner activated. This morning I found something I wanted to watch, but didn't want to sit through commercials. I paused it and watched something previously recorded. When I went back to the program, it was no longer paused and the buffer was gone. I haven't tried to do the same with hitting record instead of pause, but would that have worked?


----------



## eengert

pjo1966 said:


> I only have one tuner activated. This morning I found something I wanted to watch, but didn't want to sit through commercials. I paused it and watched something previously recorded. When I went back to the program, it was no longer paused and the buffer was gone. I haven't tried to do the same with hitting record instead of pause, but would that have worked?


The way you did it SHOULD work, and has been noted in the list as an enhancement needed. Unfortunately, the R15 dumps the buffer (for some inexplicable reason) when you view a recorded program. But yes, you could've recorded the show while watching a previously recorded program (assuming recording had completed on this program), even with only one tuner.


----------



## belias21

Wondering if anyone elsehas seen this one...

I have maybe 5 or 6 shows in MyVOD. When I press LIST, it takes me to the MyVOD screen, but where the titles should be, it is blank. The only way to get to those programs is by pressing MENU and using the mini-menu's MyVOD option, which is a major pain. A reboot has not fixed this problem. It happens every time too.

The ONLY reason I switched from my R10 to the R15 is because I hope to start seeing some "Home Media" options coming down the pike pretty soon. I know that I would never have seen them on the R10.


----------



## LockMD

belias21 said:


> Wondering if anyone elsehas seen this one...
> 
> I have maybe 5 or 6 shows in MyVOD. When I press LIST, it takes me to the MyVOD screen, but where the titles should be, it is blank. The only way to get to those programs is by pressing MENU and using the mini-menu's MyVOD option, which is a major pain. A reboot has not fixed this problem. It happens every time too.
> 
> The ONLY reason I switched from my R10 to the R15 is because I hope to start seeing some "Home Media" options coming down the pike pretty soon. I know that I would never have seen them on the R10.


How are you re-booting? alot of us have had this same problem, the red reset button behind the card door seems to have done the trick for all.


----------



## belias21

I have tried that 2x, but the more I'm reading around here, the more people I am seeing who have had this problem. Could just be my luck... Maybe the third time will be a charm???


----------



## Igor

A new version was reported in the forum 109A. We need to make sure the bugs we report are against the same version...


----------



## eengert

Vitor said:


> A new version was reported in the forum 109A. We need to make sure the bugs we report are against the same version...


Let's start listing our version when posting a bug or enhancement request. Please also report when a bug is fixed or an enhancement made that was requested (listing the version in which it first appeared). As they are fixed/added by Dtv, I will add some denotation to the main post.


----------



## grifta67

Here's one: Move "The" to the end of program titles in the Find By listings. Many shows starts with The, making it a pain to have to type in.


----------



## pjo1966

I'm still having major issues with the "series link" not picking up every episode. I only have two in the prioritizer and they're both daily shows. They're both having issues recording all episodes. I restarted the system this morning. It's really irritating. The whole idea of a PVR is to find recordings. If I wanted to set it to record at the same time every day, regardless of what was on, I'd use a VCR.


----------



## terrylmc

A nice feature would be when setting up a season pass or series record to have a checkbox to only record in prime time. An example is "that 70's show" comes on fox twice a day, but only comes on during prime time once a week...


----------



## Clint Lamor

terrylmc said:


> A nice feature would be when setting up a season pass or series record to have a checkbox to only record in prime time. An example is "that 70's show" comes on fox twice a day, but only comes on during prime time once a week...


Wouldn't first run give you the same thing? Or are you wanting that time slot regardless of firt run or repeat?


----------



## terrylmc

Kanyon71 said:


> Wouldn't first run give you the same thing? Or are you wanting that time slot regardless of firt run or repeat?


It should.. but i've noticed that first run is not always included in the guide data.


----------



## ISWIZ

I'd like to see the "Last Aired Date" listed in the MORE INFO, it does come in handy for my feeble mind in figuring if I really saw that repeat or not.


----------



## cesarspapa

I think I found another bug. I purchased the Outdoor Channel ala Carte a week ago. I can view the channel on the R15 but can not record it. The R15 does not show it as one that I receive on the _Channels I Receive _ under favorites. Of course it works fine on the DTivos I have.


----------



## Brennok

get rid of the 50 series link limit or 100 in the to do list limit. 

I have already hit this without adding all my shows. I also cant add a new single recording without canceling a recording 4 days later.


----------



## 01ds650

when you hit info the second time & it gives you the option to search "episodes" I wish you could just hit record in those lines. As it is it takes like three screens & makes you start over if you do record one.


----------



## pjo1966

I'm still having "Series Link" problems. Having to babysit this thing every day really defeats the purpose of having a DVR.


----------



## Blurayfan

pjo1966 said:


> I'm still having "Series Link" problems. Having to babysit this thing every day really defeats the purpose of having a DVR.


What type of problems are you having, "not recording" or "recording of repeats" even though first run selected?


----------



## pjo1966

The problem is that the series link does not recognize all episodes of a show. I have a series link for 2 shows that are scheduled to record daily. One records with no problem. The other one is set to record all episodes. There are no reruns (soap opera). If I look in the To Do list, it won't show all the shows. If I look at the guide view, it shows the episode in the schedule, and it has the icon for the series link, but it does not record the show. The week before last, none of this week's episodes were listed in the to do list, but all of next week's were listed. I tried to add them back manually, but it didn't work. I had to manually select recording them on the west coast feeds.


----------



## pjo1966

Another problem I've had is when I hit the jump back button it askes me if I want to delete the show. I was only about 3/4 of the way through the recording. This has happened several times. At first I thought I was hitting the stop button by accident, since they are so close together. Today when it happened my finger was on the lower part of the jump back button. There's no way I could have accidentally hit the stop button.


----------



## ISWIZ

pjo1966 said:


> The problem is that the series link does not recognize all episodes of a show. I have a series link for 2 shows that are scheduled to record daily. One records with no problem. The other one is set to record all episodes. There are no reruns (soap opera). If I look in the To Do list, it won't show all the shows. If I look at the guide view, it shows the episode in the schedule, and it has the icon for the series link, but it does not record the show. The week before last, none of this week's episodes were listed in the to do list, but all of next week's were listed. I tried to add them back manually, but it didn't work. I had to manually select recording them on the west coast feeds.


I don't know if this will help or not but a (at least it seemed) pretty knowledgeable DTV DSR tech had me set my series link by going into the GUIDE and hitting the "R" (record) button twice to set up the series rather than using the "link" menu. It actually helped the series I was having trouble with.


----------



## pjo1966

ISWIZ said:


> I don't know if this will help or not but a (at least it seemed) pretty knowledgeable DTV DSR tech had me set my series link by going into the GUIDE and hitting the "R" (record) button twice to set up the series rather than using the "link" menu. It actually helped the series I was having trouble with.


I'll give it a try... thanks.


----------



## pjo1966

pjo1966 said:


> I'll give it a try... thanks.


Looks like that did the trick for this week and next. One interesting thing. I still had the recording of the west coast feed scheduled. After I redid the series link for the east coast feed, it was still scheduled to record both feeds of the same episode.


----------



## ISWIZ

Glad it helped and while it is not right yet, it is improving.


----------



## ISWIZ

Since the update to 109A what I think I am seeing is that when watching a recorded show, when I return to LIVE, the buffer is not there. I would have sworn that before the update that the buffer stayed in LIVE while watching a previously recorded show. 

If that is a change, it needs fixing. If not, it still needs fixing. Watching a recorded show should not wipe out the LIVE buffer.


----------



## carl6

ISWIZ said:


> Since the update to 109A what I think I am seeing is that when watching a recorded show, when I return to LIVE, the buffer is not there. I would have sworn that before the update that the buffer stayed in LIVE while watching a previously recorded show.
> 
> If that is a change, it needs fixing. If not, it still needs fixing. Watching a recorded show should not wipe out the LIVE buffer.


-
I'm pretty sure mine worked that way all along (lost the buffer anytime you went away from live tv). I don't think that was a change in 109A.
-
Carl


----------



## ISWIZ

carl6 said:


> -
> I'm pretty sure mine worked that way all along (lost the buffer anytime you went away from live tv). I don't think that was a change in 109A.
> -
> Carl


Must have been the egg nog. Thanks for confirming my damaged HD of a brain.


----------



## pjo1966

pjo1966 said:


> Another problem I've had is when I hit the jump back button it askes me if I want to delete the show. I was only about 3/4 of the way through the recording. This has happened several times. At first I thought I was hitting the stop button by accident, since they are so close together. Today when it happened my finger was on the lower part of the jump back button. There's no way I could have accidentally hit the stop button.


This has been fairly consistant and happens about 40 minutes into a 60 minute program. After I tell it I don't want to delete, it takes me back to the beginning of the program and I need to shuttle forward 40 minutes... it's annoying.


----------



## ssm06

cesarspapa said:


> I think I found another bug. I purchased the Outdoor Channel ala Carte a week ago. I can view the channel on the R15 but can not record it. The R15 does not show it as one that I receive on the _Channels I Receive _ under favorites. Of course it works fine on the DTivos I have.


I had this problem. I subcribe to a combo english/spanish language package. My r15 didn't recognize about 40 stations (in the "channels I receive list). I could watch them live but couldn't record (except by manual record). I called D* several times. I got booted up to the next level each time but still no one could figures out what was wrong. In fact, they seemed complete clueless as to this issue.

In the end, I returned my 2 R15 and went back to my R10s. I don't like tivo (for many reasons), and I really liked a lot of the features of the R15 (able to see the guide while watching a recorded show; the small screen allows to watch a show while doing other thing, like searching), but I just couldn't keep my R15s if I couldn't record on so many channels--and I am not confident that this problem will be fixed any time soon--it seems to be off the radar because effects so few.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ssm06 said:


> and I am not confident that this problem will be fixed any time soon--it seems to be off the radar because effects so few.


Actually it is very much on the radar, as is effecting just about everyone....

I just started another new thread... if you can remember the details of the programs... Channels and programs, and list them in the thread...

That would be great.


----------



## Baraccus

I know the USB port is "for future use"
I would like to be able to hook up an external USB HD with all my MP3 files on it and be able to play all my music through the R15. Let's make this a true media center.


----------



## terrylmc

Will remote recording ever be an option... With that I mean will we ever be able to logon to directv and tell it to record a show across the internet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

New feature request....

In the Find By areas... Include a "special character section", such as @

Reason being, as it will go a long way in helping me setup some auto records.
Such as Illinois Basketball

Entering just "Illinois" & Sports->Basketball did find most of the games, but it also found Southern Illinois, Northwestern, UIC, ect....

If I could have put "@ Illinois" & Sports->Basketball it would have found all the home games. Then "Illinois @" & sports->Basketball it would have found all the away games (with probably the Souther Illinois away games as well, but would have been a bit better).

Also some of the Spanish and other language characters would help others... 
if you look at the list... the first one is: ¿


----------



## eengert

The list has been updated to reflect all the recent requests.


----------



## pjo1966

pjo1966 said:


> The problem is that the series link does not recognize all episodes of a show. I have a series link for 2 shows that are scheduled to record daily. One records with no problem. The other one is set to record all episodes. There are no reruns (soap opera). If I look in the To Do list, it won't show all the shows. If I look at the guide view, it shows the episode in the schedule, and it has the icon for the series link, but it does not record the show. The week before last, none of this week's episodes were listed in the to do list, but all of next week's were listed. I tried to add them back manually, but it didn't work. I had to manually select recording them on the west coast feeds.


I posted this update in the "List your problems" thread but it needs to be here. I've been having more problems with a series link not recording any programs despite being set to record both first run and repeats. When it happened the first time I was told to try to set the series link through the guide rather than "find by". This still is not working. As of Friday, all upcoming episodes were scheduled to record through this week and next. There was no show on Monday. Tuesday's show did not record and the remaining episodes were removed from the "To Do" list. Having to babysit the "To Do" list defeats the purpose of having a DVR.


----------



## Bobman

Turn the box OFF when your not using it and at night if your not. Usually after a day or so of doing that many of the problems are fixed.


Bobman


----------



## Calebrot

This may have been addressed in other wanted enhancements but I don't feel like reading 9+ pages of them to suggest it so if this is a duplicate, sorry.

But it would be nice if you accidentally delete a recording by using "--" if there was a way to get it back if you haven't recorded over it. Like for instance. I had an entire days worth of Stargate and Stargate Atlantis recorded even though I have it set for First Run Only, it recorded all day today episodes that were repeats so I was going through them and deleting them but I accidentally deleted the episode of Bold and the Beautiful from today. Nothing can be recorded over it because I haven't recorded since deleting it, so there should be a way to get it back. It just a hard-drive and there are ways with computer hard-drives to recover deleted data that has not been overwritten, so why not a DVR recover?


----------



## Wolffpack

I probably shouldn't even mention it...but...with TivoWebPlus you can "undelete" shows on DTivos. I know, not a stock Tivo item, requires a hack, but non-the-less a "feature" that is available on my DTivos and a feature I've used quite a few times.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> I probably shouldn't even mention it...but...with TivoWebPlus you can "undelete" shows on DTivos. I know, not a stock Tivo item, requires a hack, but non-the-less a "feature" that is available on my DTivos and a feature I've used quite a few times.


But you do have to catch it before a suggestion or another recording takes it place....  But as you said... non-the-less a feature that can be gotten too.


----------



## Clint Lamor

It's something I have wondered for a LONG time why it's not a standard feature on DVR's. I think every last one of us has probably deleted something we didn't mean to.


----------



## eengert

Calebrot said:


> This may have been addressed in other wanted enhancements but I don't feel like reading 9+ pages of them to suggest it so if this is a duplicate, sorry.


I've tried to avoid this by keeping a compiled list updated in the first post of this thread. You don't have to wade through the entire thread, just check out the list. Thanks.

I'll add this to the list.


----------



## wohlfie

I seem to frequently fast forward too far in a recorded show - all the way to the end, when trying to get past credits and see any "coming next week ads. My complaint is that once you reach the end, you can only either save or delete. If you save, it just goes back to MyVOD.

I wish it was possible to "back-off" the end of the recording when I get their by accident....not have to replay it from MyVOD and FF to near the end....


----------



## carl6

wohlfie said:


> I seem to frequently fast forward too far in a recorded show - all the way to the end, when trying to get past credits and see any "coming next week ads. My complaint is that once you reach the end, you can only either save or delete. If you save, it just goes back to MyVOD.
> 
> I wish it was possible to "back-off" the end of the recording when I get their by accident....not have to replay it from MyVOD and FF to near the end....


If you are using the R15, hit the skip forward button at the end of the show and it will skip to the beginning.

Carl


----------



## pjo1966

carl6 said:


> If you are using the R15, hit the skip forward button at the end of the show and it will skip to the beginning.
> 
> Carl


I don't think that's what he was looking for. He wanted to back up from the end a little bit. TiVo works the same way in that at the end it will ask if you want to delete. If you don't delete it will only start from the beginning. Once you get that prompt to delete there's no way to go back just a few seconds or minutes. You have to start from the beginning of the clip and FF all the way through.


----------



## wohlfie

pjo1966 said:


> I don't think that's what he was looking for. He wanted to back up from the end a little bit. TiVo works the same way in that at the end it will ask if you want to delete. If you don't delete it will only start from the beginning. Once you get that prompt to delete there's no way to go back just a few seconds or minutes. You have to start from the beginning of the clip and FF all the way through.


You are correct. Though the quicker way to get it playing again from the beginning that was suggested is a better option than starting over from MyVOD. Still, I can't see any reason you shouldn't be able to back-off the end....


----------



## eengert

wohlfie said:


> You are correct. Though the quicker way to get it playing again from the beginning that was suggested is a better option than starting over from MyVOD. Still, I can't see any reason you shouldn't be able to back-off the end....


I'll add this to the list.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wohlfie said:


> You are correct. Though the quicker way to get it playing again from the beginning that was suggested is a better option than starting over from MyVOD. Still, I can't see any reason you shouldn't be able to back-off the end....


Eric, along with that can you add this too. When it comes to the end of a MYVOD it flashes the delete/don't delete message many times before it let's you click on it. I happens even if you didn't FF to the end. I had thought it was just responding to extra button press on the remote but it happens even when you let the program end normally without FF to the end.


----------



## ericlhyman

How many of the bugs and limitations of this unit have been fixed?


----------



## RunnerFL

Here's something that I see as a bug...

When going into the To Do List and finding a recording labeled as "Won't Record" the reason is that it won't record because it conflicts with itself.

For instance right now in my To Do List I have an episode of Emeril Live that won't record stating "This will not record because it conflicts with Emeril Live, a higher priority program". How can it conflict with itself?

Maybe it's just not explained very well and the bug fix would to be wording it better onscreen.

Is this their way of saying it won't be recorded because it's an episode that was recorded previously? Doesn't seem like it to me.

Update:

After posting this I went and looked at the To Do List to see how this could make sense. Well I found out it's definitely a bug.

This is for 1/12 at 8:00pm Eastern that the "Won't Record" Emeril Live episode comes on. Well on 1/12 at 8:00pm it's also scheduled to record an episode of That 70's Show which IS a higher priority show [Only 1 Sat feed hooked up right now]. So actually the reason for not recording should read "This will not record because it conflicts with That 70's Show, a higher priority program". But it does in fact read "This will not record because it conflicts with Emeril Live, a higher priority program".

I guess this also shows that the lower the number the higher the priority because That 70's Show has a lower number than Emeril Live in my Prioritizer. I know this was debated earlier in this thread.

I also took pics of the screen showing this incorrect error message for proof I'm not going insane. lol


----------



## breeze3005

I am so glad to have found this forum. I thought I was losing my mind and alone at that. I've had the R15 for 2 days and called DTV several times, spoke with what I felt like was every department there. Tonight I talked with someone who told me that this is the first she's heard of any of these issues and the R15 has been out for 8 or 9 months. This is why CSR make me so angry. I really felt like I was lied to, surely she's heard of these issues if they are all over the forums, I can't believe I am the only one to call in. I have the same complaints and am going to search for a R10, wish me luck. I just hope I can find one, I hate the R15 and am afraid it won't record my season passes. I haven't had a chance to test since I've just purchased, but Survivor is starting soon and I can't risk it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Per a post at forums.directv.com


For shows that are "blocked" by current parental control settings, in MyVod, Items Title and Description should be blocked out....


Note: This would be a usefull setting on the parent control settings, Boolean check box... Block Listing and Descriptions..


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Scheduler Enhancements:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50550

1) Exlcude any additional recordings over the next "X" hours, where X can be a selected or typed in value

2) Record the 2nd (or other value) scheduled recording for this program. For networks such as Discovery and Sci/Fi that always replay their primetime programmig again 3 hours later. Help avoid conflicts, but going ahead and telling it to record the 2nd one...


----------



## Clint Lamor

How about remote scheduling? Either via a hosted service or even opening a port to allow my box to be accessed via Username and PW and a remote scheduler running on my machine.


----------



## ISWIZ

Kanyon71 said:


> How about remote scheduling? Either via a hosted service or even opening a port to allow my box to be accessed via Username and PW and a remote scheduler running on my machine.


Why not via DTV website? I'd love to be able to add requests via web.


----------



## Bobman

I will gladly swap anyone a Series 2 DirecTiVo for an R-15 if interested. I dont remember which model I have but it works perfectly. I dont know how to send a private message or I would but you can send me one if interested.


Bobman


----------



## Wolffpack

For PMs look to the top right of the page, under your login name you will see private messages. You can also click on the user's screen name and the page will give you a list of options, one of which is "send PM".


----------



## pjo1966

Found another one:

I was watching a pre-recorded program while another was recording. After finishing with the prerecorded program I hit stop. Instead of asking if I wanted to delete the program I had been watching, it asked if I was sure I wanted to stop what was recording. It's pretty easy to make a mistake there if you're not paying attention. The menu that pops up should correspond to the program you're watching, not what's being recorded in the background. The work-around is to shuttle to the end of the program. When that's done the correct menu will pop up.


----------



## Clint Lamor

ISWIZ said:


> Why not via DTV website? I'd love to be able to add requests via web.


Thats what I meant by hosted service


----------



## 430970

ISWIZ said:


> Why not via DTV website? I'd love to be able to add requests via web.


I'm with you there. That seems like a good way to do it, especially if you register your equipment with them (they have the serial#s and receiver IDs and what-not).


----------



## rjyuma66

Does anyone else have this problem? Afer pushing guide twice and then pushin info for more information, the writing sometimes gets cut off in the middle of a sentence. You know there's more but you can't see it.
Bob


----------



## mbrey

pjo1966 said:


> Found another one:
> 
> I was watching a pre-recorded program while another was recording. After finishing with the prerecorded program I hit stop. Instead of asking if I wanted to delete the program I had been watching, it asked if I was sure I wanted to stop what was recording. It's pretty easy to make a mistake there if you're not paying attention. The menu that pops up should correspond to the program you're watching, not what's being recorded in the background. The work-around is to shuttle to the end of the program. When that's done the correct menu will pop up.


You're right this is very confusing. Really had me pissed off for a while before I figured it out.


----------



## mbrey

breeze3005 said:


> I am so glad to have found this forum. I thought I was losing my mind and alone at that. I've had the R15 for 2 days and called DTV several times, spoke with what I felt like was every department there. Tonight I talked with someone who told me that this is the first she's heard of any of these issues and the R15 has been out for 8 or 9 months. This is why CSR make me so angry. I really felt like I was lied to, surely she's heard of these issues if they are all over the forums, I can't believe I am the only one to call in. I have the same complaints and am going to search for a R10, wish me luck. I just hope I can find one, I hate the R15 and am afraid it won't record my season passes. I haven't had a chance to test since I've just purchased, but Survivor is starting soon and I can't risk it.


I have an R15 and love it - but it doess take some getting used to. However, you don't have to worry about MISSING programs with the Series Link. The vast majority of the complaints are about the First Run setting not working. But not because it misses the programs, but instead because it records EVERYTHING! Just double check your To Do list occasionally and you'll be fine.


----------



## eengert

List has been updated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

While on the Food Network, I would like the R15 (at least the spare one), to be able to go and talk to my networked refrigerator and stove and microwave, and cook what ever the network is showing at that time...

That way I could scheduled some recordings and a full 7 course meal waiting for me when I get home.

If possible, it could talk to a networked Roomba to move all the stuff around the room as necessary...


 (I just got done reading the entire list of "enhancments"... gosh we are pushy..  )


----------



## cabanaboy1977

mbrey said:


> I have an R15 and love it - but it doess take some getting used to. However, you don't have to worry about MISSING programs with the Series Link. The vast majority of the complaints are about the First Run setting not working. But not because it misses the programs, but instead because it records EVERYTHING! Just double check your To Do list occasionally and you'll be fine.


It still messes up with SL thought. There some issue with the Priorities. I had 3 shows schuduled for one time slot and it started to record the correct two that had the higher priorities. The one with the lowest proiorty had the R)) with the / thru it showing it wouldn't record but then 5 mins into one of the programs it switch to the show with the lower priority. So i had one full show and two partials.  I would be happy if it was only recording too much.


----------



## Bobman

What I find strange is the amount of program info the R-15 gives varys from screen to screen. I dont mean the screen that says press for more info, it just seems some program screens have a lot more info than others.

Also sometimes when you delete an entire SL, the box hangs and you have use the exit key as the only way out. It should automatically go back when you press OK to delete it.


----------



## cj3234

I Have Had R15 Since End Of December. And Am On My Third Unit.machine Keeps Locking Up On Me.seems To Be Software Problem Because The Tv Part Still Works . It Usually Locks Up When Im Looking For A Program In Find,or When Im In My Vod Mode. Also Have Problem With Fast Forward,the Thing Wont Stop Some Times. Ive Had It Lock Up When Fast Forwarding,and Pushed Off Button And It Would Turn On Had To Unplug And Reset.never Had Any Problems With My Tivo/dvr. Ive Called Directtv ,but They Tell Me That Its The Machine , And They Havent Experienced Very Many Calls From People With These Problems Which I Find Hard To Beleive,so If Anybody Has These Problems,please Post And Contact Directtv,because They Have To Know Before They'll Fix Problems.even If Resetting,or Unplugging Fixs Problems.you Still Should Let Them Know.they Told Me Now That It's The Software And There Working On It.im Going To Give Them A Little Time,before I Say Screw It And Go Back To TIVO,i Think The R15 Will Be Best In Long Run When They Get Right.i Hope!!


----------



## Clint Lamor

cj3234 said:


> I Have Had R15 Since End Of December. And Am On My Third Unit.machine Keeps Locking Up On Me.seems To Be Software Problem Because The Tv Part Still Works . It Usually Locks Up When Im Looking For A Program In Find,or When Im In My Vod Mode. Also Have Problem With Fast Forward,the Thing Wont Stop Some Times. Ive Had It Lock Up When Fast Forwarding,and Pushed Off Button And It Would Turn On Had To Unplug And Reset.never Had Any Problems With My Tivo/dvr. Ive Called Directtv ,but They Tell Me That Its The Machine , And They Havent Experienced Very Many Calls From People With These Problems Which I Find Hard To Beleive,so If Anybody Has These Problems,please Post And Contact Directtv,because They Have To Know Before They'll Fix Problems.even If Resetting,or Unplugging Fixs Problems.you Still Should Let Them Know.they Told Me Now That It's The Software And There Working On It.im Going To Give Them A Little Time,before I Say Screw It And Go Back To TIVO,i Think The R15 Will Be Best In Long Run When They Get Right.i Hope!!


Wow I must say you're patient, if they tried to replace my DVR 3 times I would tell them where to stick it. I seriously hope they fix whatever issues you're having (even though I don't have them right now) by chance do you know when the 3 DVR's you have received where made?


----------



## Wolffpack

OK, again, non-R15 owner, but interested viewer.

What's the concensus on this? Three hardware problems or software? I guess what I'm asking is that are R15 owners experiencing a combination of hardware/software bugs? If so, that doesn't help the software folks work on thir problems.


----------



## Clint Lamor

I would venture towards some sort of a software issue. I seriously doubt he has gotten three bad pieces of hardware. Unless they had a bad batch excape manufacturing, which is why I asked the build dates of them.


----------



## Beth88

if you can send me the "R15 wish list" to [email protected], I will give it to my site director and get him to pass it along to engineering in El Segundo....im am getting bombarded by calls re: these r15 issues and you guys are always right on the money.  thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich

We Do what we can....


----------



## k9jake

cj3234 said:


> . It Usually Locks Up When Im Looking For A Program In Find,or When Im In My Vod Mode.


I have same problem with locking up when looking for a program. Have not had time to call DTV yet but will do so.


----------



## cj3234

Kanyon71 said:


> Wow I must say you're patient, if they tried to replace my DVR 3 times I would tell them where to stick it. I seriously hope they fix whatever issues you're having (even though I don't have them right now) by chance do you know when the 3 DVR's you have received where made?


 First one,that i got at best buy was made in november 2005.
First replacement unit was made in nov. as well.The one i am using now,the third one was made in dec. 2005. The last 2 came from directtv . I do think its the software,but if they want to keep senting replacement,until they figure it out i guess ill just be on the fedex's man route list.maybe i'll make a new friend,from all the visits he makes to my house.


----------



## Bobman

When your doing the "finds" it appears to hang but try letting it go for a while. I am not saying this is your problem but just try letting it go for a couple minutes.

I thought my box locked up too but it just sits there sometimes looking like its doing nothing before the scroll bar pops up at the bottom. The finds are very slow if you have full guide data.


----------



## eengert

Beth88 said:


> if you can send me the "R15 wish list" to [email protected], I will give it to my site director and get him to pass it along to engineering in El Segundo....im am getting bombarded by calls re: these r15 issues and you guys are always right on the money.  thanks


Done. Thanks, Beth. Keep us posted on any developments as you are able.


----------



## cj3234

Bobman said:


> When your doing the "finds" it appears to hang but try letting it go for a while. I am not saying this is your problem but just try letting it go for a couple minutes.
> 
> I thought my box locked up too but it just sits there sometimes looking like its doing nothing before the scroll bar pops up at the bottom. The finds are very slow if you have full guide data.[/Q
> 
> If it locks up on you yall know.i have let set. a couple times it did it i let it set all night was still locked up in the same place,but live was working in corner.


----------



## benn5325

Mine has never locked up, but I am getting increasingly frustrated at the lack of responsiveness when trying to stop a FF during a commercial break . I end up taking more time trying to get the bloody thing to stop and then rewind to the right place.


----------



## Clint Lamor

benn5325 said:


> Mine has never locked up, but I am getting increasingly frustrated at the lack of responsiveness when trying to stop a FF during a commercial break . I end up taking more time trying to get the bloody thing to stop and then rewind to the right place.


What software version do you have?


----------



## ISWIZ

OK Eric,

I lost power because of high winds here. The R15 was recording my Tarheels basketball game. I got the generator up and running and then got the R15 up and going and soon saw the record light come back on, "OK all is good". I was watching the game live but became curious. I knew on my Tivo box, a restart leaves the partial recording and then starts another, so you miss whenever the power is off. 

Well, the R15 DROPS the started recording and just picks up the new part. That would not make me very happy if I had not been home. It needs to follow the way that TIVO does it. Hold the original record as a partial and start the second (restart) record as a second partial.


----------



## terrylmc

> Mine has never locked up, but I am getting increasingly frustrated at the lack of responsiveness when trying to stop a FF during a commercial break . I end up taking more time trying to get the bloody thing to stop and then rewind to the right place.


I couldn't agree more... If Tivo has a patent on the 30 second skip or whatever, just make a 25 second quick advance or something...


----------



## Bobman

I got hit yesterday with two issues you guys are talking about. I was recording football but watching a show I recorded so I could watch football later and FF thru the breaks.

I was FFing thru a commercial and I could not get it to stop at all. Nothing I did would stop the FFing and I sat there while it FF thru the entire show as I hoped it would stop at the end. When it got to the end the screen went black and the blue light kept whirling like it was still FFing.

I had to pull the plug to fix things. No problem really UNTIL I went to watch the NFL playoff football game and LOST EVERYTHING as it deleted what it had recorded and started fresh when I reset the box. Safe to say I was not very happy losing an hour plus of a major playoff game. I jumped up and was this close >< from unhooking the R-15 and moving it to the bedroom and hooking back up my DirecTiVo.


----------



## ISWIZ

Eric,

Please add the "loss of partial recording when rebooting" to the URGENT list!

thanks,


----------



## ZildjianB

Here's a new R15 bug.... for me, at least...

At 8pm last night, the R15 was recording 24 on one tuner and West Wing on the other. Since FOX's NFL coverage ran over into the first 10 minutes or so of 24 I decided to tell the R15 to extend its recording of 24 by 15 minutes. When I finished updating the recording length for 24 the R15 informed me that I would need to cancel the remaining portion of West Wing on the 2nd tuner in order to extend the 24 recording by 15 minutes. This doesn't make any sense to me since (1) both recordings were on seperate tuners and should not have conflicted with each other at all; (2) Even if the R15 HAD to use the 2nd tuner (who knows why) to record the 15 additional minutes of 24, West Wing would have already been off the air for an hour.


----------



## pjo1966

I have another one that's related to my earlier jump-back problem (hit jump back and get the menu asking if you want to delete). I went to use the jump-ahead button to jump to the end of a recording after finishing. It jumped-back. It seems that on ocassion, the functions of the jump-ahead and jump-back buttons get reversed.


----------



## slappy

benn5325 said:


> Mine has never locked up, but I am getting increasingly frustrated at the lack of responsiveness when trying to stop a FF during a commercial break . I end up taking more time trying to get the bloody thing to stop and then rewind to the right place.


I've been having this same problem, on my R15 (software version 109A). It seems like it has been more noticeable over the last week or so. It's been very frustrating. If I keep it FF'ing at 1x or 2x, it USUALLY will stop and resume playback when I press the PLAY button. If I kick it up to 3x or 4x, then forget it. It takes forever to get it to respond and stop FF'ing. Occasionally I'll even have troubles with 1x and 2x.


----------



## ejohnson

- I wish that you could change the colors, font or "scheme" of the guide and menu. I have trouble reading it, but never had trouble with my old RCA receiver. I especially have trouble with the white letters over light blue background. 

- It would be nice if it would automatically bookmark recordings every 15 minutes or so. Instead of having to do it manually. Then you could skip most the way and FF the last little bit.


----------



## eengert

The list has been updated.


----------



## P345PR_AR15

slappy said:


> I've been having this same problem, on my R15 (software version 109A). It seems like it has been more noticeable over the last week or so. It's been very frustrating. If I keep it FF'ing at 1x or 2x, it USUALLY will stop and resume playback when I press the PLAY button. If I kick it up to 3x or 4x, then forget it. It takes forever to get it to respond and stop FF'ing. Occasionally I'll even have troubles with 1x and 2x.


I had the same problem, so I pressed the the little red reset button and it fixed the problem for me.


----------



## rossnr

Right now, I have dishnetwork and I can't stand their dvr user interface besides the guide data and the dual tuners with pip. The guide is so slow and their are no good search features like directv has. One thing I've always liked about directv is their user interface compared to dishnetwork. I had thought the new dvr guide ui would be just as good as the guide interface on the hughes and rca boxes, but without ways to customize the guide like having logos, color schemes and different guides to choose from it doesn't seem much different then the dvr I have now but with better search features, mini guide and quick menu. I would really like to switch to directv but with all the problems they are having I'm wondering if I would be stupid now to switch. Does anyone have any idea how long this could take to fix these issues?


----------



## gvaughn

rossnr said:


> Does anyone have any idea how long this could take to fix these issues?


It's probably fairly safe to say that nobody (outside of people at D*TV perhaps) knows this answer...


----------



## cabanaboy1977

pjo1966 said:


> I have another one that's related to my earlier jump-back problem (hit jump back and get the menu asking if you want to delete). I went to use the jump-ahead button to jump to the end of a recording after finishing. It jumped-back. It seems that on ocassion, the functions of the jump-ahead and jump-back buttons get reversed.


I had this happened last night. Was watching American Idol with the wife and kids and I hit the jump back button and it asked me if i wanted to delete the program.


----------



## pjo1966

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I had this happened last night. Was watching American Idol with the wife and kids and I hit the jump back button and it asked me if i wanted to delete the program.


This happens to me every day. It gets really old.


----------



## benn5325

Kanyon71 said:


> What software version do you have?


Sorry for late reply..... 109A


----------



## Halo

*using version 109A*

A couple of bug reports:
(1) The "Go Back" button seems to not always jump back six seconds, but sometimes jumps back as little as two seconds.

(2) After the "Go Back" button is press sometimes the video will play for about a second then SKIP FORWARD about a second almost seamlessly. This bug is best seen on a news type program with a ticker on the bottom- you can easily see it jump ahead when it shouldn't.

(3) As previously reported in this thread, sometimes the "List" button will take me to the MyVOD page but it will be completely empty.

(4) This only happened once: The R15 was left on "pause" for about 20 minutes. When I came back the screensaver hadn't come on like it normally did and when I unpaused it video played normally but NO button on the remote had any effect. The receiver light still blinked when a button was pressed, so it wasn't a remote problem. The red button reset was needed to unhang the receiver.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Had another issue with the jump back button last night. Was watching Lost and it was about 30 mins into the playback. I hit the jump back button and it jumped back 15-20 mins.


----------



## URU70

Here is a possible new one. Every now and then, on playback mode, for a few seconds the picture seems to go into either slo-mo or it skips some frames. Audio continues fine. It readjusts itself quickly but it looks odd when it happens.


----------



## eengert

Added


----------



## gvaughn

URU70 said:


> Here is a possible new one. Every now and then, on playback mode, for a few seconds the picture seems to go into either slo-mo or it skips some frames. Audio continues fine. It readjusts itself quickly but it looks odd when it happens.


Could this possible be due to a short time period of signal loss or signal degradation? Occasional signal interference would probably cause this, as well, as other strange picture and or audio anomolies that last for anywhere from a fraction of a second to several seconds or longer...


----------



## ejohnson

URU70 said:


> Here is a possible new one. Every now and then, on playback mode, for a few seconds the picture seems to go into either slo-mo or it skips some frames. Audio continues fine. It readjusts itself quickly but it looks odd when it happens.


I have also noticed this in playback mode. I have not noticed it while watching live TV. I would be curious next time it happens to make note of the spot it happens and rewatch it later to see if it happens again in the same spot of the recording.


----------



## Baraccus

I am pasting this from my review....This may explain the reason that people miss showing and have no record of why.

My wife has a Series Link or "season pass" For General Hospital. I have it as Priority 1 and I never set anything to record at that time. Sometimes I look through the guide day by day and sometimes I have the R))) symbol and sometimes do not. When I check the to do list, it's not always there. It doesn't make sense. Both repeats and first run are set to record. If it's not on the to do list it doesn't record. But there is no reason it shouldn't record.

I am definately under the 100 items....Trust me there is absolutely no explination for this.
I did do a small test though.
I have it set to record as a series link. It was not on the todo listbut did have the symbol R))) I made sure I was on the channel that the show is on prior to the show starting. I gave it a few mninutes after the show started and I had no orange record light. I checked the VOD and it was not in the list like it was recording. I pushed the record button on the remote and it said "do you wish to stop recording" but it wasn't recording. But it thought it was. This may explain why when you miss showings it doesn't show up in history. So I stopped the rocording and hit the record button again and it started recording but it missed the the portion that it thought it recorded. It's like it dumped the first 10 minuted from it's memory....
I also ran another system test to make sure it new I had only 1 tuner.....It knows I only have one tuner. I thought maybe it thought it was recording on tuner that is not set up yet???

I know this sounds confusing...Let me know it it doesn't make sense and I'll try to clarify...Thanks


----------



## pjo1966

Baraccus said:


> I am pasting this from my review....This may explain the reason that people miss showing and have no record of why.
> 
> My wife has a Series Link or "season pass" For General Hospital. I have it as Priority 1 and I never set anything to record at that time. Sometimes I look through the guide day by day and sometimes I have the R))) symbol and sometimes do not. When I check the to do list, it's not always there. It doesn't make sense. Both repeats and first run are set to record. If it's not on the to do list it doesn't record. But there is no reason it shouldn't record.
> 
> I am definately under the 100 items....Trust me there is absolutely no explination for this.
> I did do a small test though.
> I have it set to record as a series link. It was not on the todo listbut did have the symbol R))) I made sure I was on the channel that the show is on prior to the show starting. I gave it a few mninutes after the show started and I had no orange record light. I checked the VOD and it was not in the list like it was recording. I pushed the record button on the remote and it said "do you wish to stop recording" but it wasn't recording. But it thought it was. This may explain why when you miss showings it doesn't show up in history. So I stopped the rocording and hit the record button again and it started recording but it missed the the portion that it thought it recorded. It's like it dumped the first 10 minuted from it's memory....
> I also ran another system test to make sure it new I had only 1 tuner.....It knows I only have one tuner. I thought maybe it thought it was recording on tuner that is not set up yet???
> 
> I know this sounds confusing...Let me know it it doesn't make sense and I'll try to clarify...Thanks


It makes perfect sense. I posted the exact same problem with the same show earlier in the thread. On Friday all of next week's episodes will be in the To Do list. By Monday morning they will all be gone and I'll need to reprogram them.


----------



## pjo1966

I turned on my TV this morning to find a gray screen. I still had audio but I had no video and I couldn't bring up any menus. A reset using the red button behind the panel did the trick. It's been my experience that I've had more days with problems with the R-15 than I've had trouble-free days.

After some signal issues a couple days ago, I scheduled a house call from DirecTV. They are bringing a replacement R-15 just in case the one I have is bad.


----------



## rrorton

eengert said:


> First of all, does anyone know the best way to get these suggestions to someone who can actually do something about it?
> 
> Here are the things that I've found so far that I would like added to or changed on the R15. Feel free to add to the list and/or correct me if there are currently ways to address any of these.
> 
> - Ability to set guide filter preference once and for all so you don't have to choose the guide filter every single time you open the guide
> 
> - FF compensation (the 8 secs for FFx2 used by TIVO seems about right) is a MUST - cursor should be automatically set back 8 secs when you press Play after FFx2, more for FFx3, and even more for FFx4
> 
> - When using FF, there is a delay in responsiveness when you press the Play button causing you to go farther than you would like
> 
> - When creating a Series record, the new series should be placed at the end of the priority list by default, not the beginning
> 
> - Remove any limitations on number of Series, To Do list, MyVOD, Find By, etc.
> 
> - Find By should only return hits from channels that you receive (better yet, it could be an option setting to return from any one of the Favorites lists that you choose)
> 
> - Message that it needs to change the channel for a recording in 5 mins should not change the channel after you say OK until the time when the recording needs to begin
> 
> - Live Dual Buffers - ability to toggle back and forth between the two tuners and have a separate buffer maintained for each
> 
> - When viewing from the live buffer, if cursor is not at the present (end of buffer) when you attempt to change channels, a message should be displayed confirming that you would like to change change channels and lose the buffer
> 
> - Fix bug that causes Favorites list to revert back to All Channels after you've set it to a Custom list (there seems to be some evidence that this may be caused by new channels being added to the lineup/subscription)
> 
> - Fix freezing/crashing that some have reported when managing files in MyVOD (I don't have specific scenarios since I haven't experienced this - maybe others can provide further details)
> 
> - Allow customization of the Channels I Get list so that channels can be removed even if you technically receive them (PPV, etc)
> 
> - Allow hiding of adult related channels and content so that adult programs don't show up in searches. For shows that are "blocked" by current parental control settings, in MyVod, Items Title and Description should be blocked out. Note: This would be a usefull setting on the parent control settings, Boolean check box... Block Listing and Descriptions.
> 
> - Fix problem with Series set to First Run either recording reruns or missing some new recordings
> 
> - When viewing a recorded pgm from MyVOD, the live buffer(s) should continue in the background (currently, the live buffer is flushed when you view a program from MyVOD)
> 
> - It should warn you with a confirmation dialog when using -- (dash, dash) to delete a pgm from MyVOD
> 
> - Search results and MyVOD should display the channel name, not just the number (ie: 206 - ESPN)
> 
> - After changing settings on a Series, those settings should update all scheduled recordings in the To Do list
> 
> - There is the option for a 4 hour unlock and permanant unlock. If the 4 hour one is selected, then the password is maintained when the unit is put in standby and brought back out. Otherwise there are NO controls when the unit is fired up again. I'd like the feature that locks the unit when it comes out of standby, no matter what the last setting was unless the parental controls are deactivated in the setup menu
> 
> - If the unit was put in standby while the 4 hour window was selected, and then brought out and a channel is selected, then entering the code only allows for THAT channel to be watched. If another channel is selected, the the code has to be entered again. This process continues until the 'extend window' is selected in the parental controls setup
> 
> - ANYWHERE you can see what episodes or shows are going to be recorded or not you should be able to edit that episode or series
> 
> - The ability to explicitly save by Find by terms but NOT have them autorecord.
> 
> - Allow search on ALL saved finds simultaneously
> 
> - I think editing the editing my series auto records in general just needs to be easier, you can see them all in the prioritizer but i'll be darned if I can figure out how to edit them from there
> 
> - When you change the default in the series options, say to repeats only and exit out and then come back it shows "First Run" but as you highlight the option again then it automatically changes back to "repeats"
> 
> - Being able to put a check mark on programs. This is useful specially to check mark movies that are viewed, I do not always remember the name of ALL the movies that you see, and sometimes I mistakingly recorded a movie the I previously viewed but did not recognize the title at the recording schedule. I used to cheat with DirecTivo (as I had suggestions recording disabled) I was giving thumbs up or down to the movies to mark them as viewed.
> 
> - Make the Menus faster, very often when I hit a remote button I have the feeling it did not work as it takes a long time to load.
> 
> - 30 second Skip.
> 
> - Make the recommendation in "Best Bets" a link to the actual program in the guide, so that we can put a recoding action on them.
> 
> - This must be a difficult one, but would be nice to have the local traffic info along with the weather info.
> 
> - One-button record does not work in all guide views. For example, when doing a find, you can't record with the record button.
> 
> - When doing a find, if you select a program that is on an unsubscribed channel (channel you don't receive), there does not appear to be a way to exit back to the find, only back to the guide.
> 
> - Series Links appear to only record from one channel. And once you setup a SL on one channel, you can't setup a SL for the same program on another channel. This needs to be fixed.
> 
> - Setting up a Series Link should give you the following options:
> (1) - Record this program anytime it appears
> (2) - Record this program only at this time
> 
> - In the History, shows that have been viewed are marked as "Canceled"...this is misleading and inaccurate
> 
> - Fix extremely slow repopulating of the guide data after a reset
> 
> - Move "The" to the end of program titles in the Find By listings. Many shows starts with The, making it a pain to have to type in.
> 
> - A nice feature would be when setting up a season pass or series record to have a checkbox to only record in prime time. An example is "that 70's show" comes on fox twice a day, but only comes on during prime time once a week
> 
> - I'd like to see the "Last Aired Date" listed in the MORE INFO
> 
> - Bug fix: I purchased the Outdoor Channel ala Carte a week ago. I can view the channel on the R15 but can not record it. The R15 does not show it as one that I receive on the Channels I Receive under favorites
> 
> - when you hit info the second time & it gives you the option to search "episodes" I wish you could just hit record in those lines. As it is it takes like three screens & makes you start over if you do record one
> 
> - When I hit the jump back button it askes me if I want to delete the show. I was only about 3/4 of the way through the recording. This has happened several times. This has been fairly consistent and happens about 40 minutes into a 60 minute program. After I tell it I don't want to delete, it takes me back to the beginning of the program and I need to shuttle forward 40 minutes... it's annoying
> 
> - I know the USB port is "for future use"
> I would like to be able to hook up an external USB HD with all my MP3 files on it and be able to play all my music through the R15. Let's make this a true media center.
> 
> - Remote recording...ability to logon to directv and tell it to record a show across the internet
> 
> - In the Find By areas... Include a "special character section", such as @ and special spanish characters
> 
> - The problem is that the series link does not recognize all episodes of a show. I have a series link for 2 shows that are scheduled to record daily. One records with no problem. The other one is set to record all episodes. There are no reruns (soap opera). If I look in the To Do list, it won't show all the shows. If I look at the guide view, it shows the episode in the schedule, and it has the icon for the series link, but it does not record the show. The week before last, none of this week's episodes were listed in the to do list, but all of next week's were listed. I tried to add them back manually, but it didn't work. I had to manually select recording them on the west coast feeds.
> 
> - Need functionality to recover deleted programs from sectors that haven't yet been overwritten
> 
> - When viewing a recorded program, the Save/Delete option should not automatically popup when you reach the end of the recording. Instead, it should popup only when you leave the recording (to go to MyVOD or elsewhere) after reaching the end.
> 
> - When it comes to the end of a MYVOD it flashes the delete/don't delete message many times before it let's you click on it. I happens even if you didn't FF to the end.
> 
> - When going into the To Do List and finding a recording labeled as "Won't Record" the reason is that it won't record because it conflicts with itself. This is for 1/12 at 8:00pm Eastern that the "Won't Record" Emeril Live episode comes on. Well on 1/12 at 8:00pm it's also scheduled to record an episode of That 70's Show which IS a higher priority show [Only 1 Sat feed hooked up right now]. So actually the reason for not recording should read "This will not record because it conflicts with That 70's Show, a higher priority program". But it does in fact read "This will not record because it conflicts with Emeril Live, a higher priority program".
> 
> - Exclude any additional recordings over the next "X" hours, where X can be a selected or typed in value
> 
> - Record the 2nd (or other value) scheduled recording for this program. For networks such as Discovery and Sci/Fi that always replay their primetime programmig again 3 hours later. Help avoid conflicts, but going ahead and telling it to record the 2nd one.
> 
> - I was watching a pre-recorded program while another was recording. After finishing with the prerecorded program I hit stop. Instead of asking if I wanted to delete the program I had been watching, it asked if I was sure I wanted to stop what was recording. It's pretty easy to make a mistake there if you're not paying attention. The menu that pops up should correspond to the program you're watching, not what's being recorded in the background. The work-around is to shuttle to the end of the program. When that's done the correct menu will pop up.
> 
> - When the R15 loses power in the middle of a recording and then regains power while the recording should still be active, it DROPS the initial recording (pre-power failure) and just picks up the new part (post-power restored). It needs to follow the way that TIVO does it: Keep the original recording as a partial and start the second (restart) recording as a second partial.
> 
> - At 8pm last night, the R15 was recording 24 on one tuner and West Wing on the other. Since FOX's NFL coverage ran over into the first 10 minutes or so of 24 I decided to tell the R15 to extend its recording of 24 by 15 minutes. When I finished updating the recording length for 24 the R15 informed me that I would need to cancel the remaining portion of West Wing on the 2nd tuner in order to extend the 24 recording by 15 minutes. This doesn't make any sense to me since (1) both recordings were on seperate tuners and should not have conflicted with each other at all; (2) Even if the R15 HAD to use the 2nd tuner (who knows why) to record the 15 additional minutes of 24, West Wing would have already been off the air for an hour.
> 
> -The "Go Back" button (instant replay button) seems to not always jump back six seconds, but sometimes jumps back as little as two seconds.
> 
> - After the "Go Back" button is press sometimes the video will play for about a second then SKIP FORWARD about a second almost seamlessly. This bug is best seen on a news type program with a ticker on the bottom- you can easily see it jump ahead when it shouldn't.
> 
> - As previously reported in this thread, sometimes the "List" button will take me to the MyVOD page but it will be completely empty.
> 
> - This only happened once: The R15 was left on "pause" for about 20 minutes. When I came back the screensaver hadn't come on like it normally did and when I unpaused it video played normally but NO button on the remote had any effect. The receiver light still blinked when a button was pressed, so it wasn't a remote problem. The red button reset was needed to unhang the receiver.
> 
> - About 30 mins into playback of a recorded program, I pressed the "jump back" button (instant replay button) and it jumped back 15-20 mins.


=====================================================
Guide/List info should include year info. Helps to determine if a program is new or a rerun. Have seen year info sometimes.

Fast rewind is not smooth, it skips anywhere from 1 to 5 minutes at a time. For example, I want to go back to 15 minutes and when I reach 14 it might skip to 10. Frustrating!

When doing a -- on a List item header with more than one show it should ask "Delete all?" Now it deletes one of the group without even asking which one to delete. I think you should have to go to the actual program listing to delete single entries.

Any word as to when the next software update is due? I have 109A and think that is the latest but am not sure.

Thanks for the terrific job you are doing. [email protected]


----------



## Earl Bonovich

109A is the latest version...

The next version... Much Sooner then later, but no set date yet.


----------



## MIKEMULITSCH

HI GUYS AND GALS iM SOHAPPY T HAVE THIS SITE ,I USED TO HAVE A TIVO BRAND DVR NOW I HAVE THE R-15 IM ON MYY SECOND REMOTE AND MY 2ND RECEIVER IS ON THE WAY, IVE BEEN HAVING MOST OF THE PROBLEMS YOU ALL ARE LISTING THE MOST TROUBLESOME IS THE NON RESPONSE FROM THE REMOTE AND TRYING TO STOP AFTER FF BUT ONE MORE THING CHECK YOUR DATES ON YOUR LAST UPGRADE OCCUREDMY DATE IS JULY 2010, NOT A MISTAKE 2010, THE TECH SAID.......HMMM THAT DONT SEEM RIGHT , I HAVE THE 109A VERSION THAT CAME DOWN IN DECEMBER BUT???THE TECH WENT AND LOOKED AT THE R-15 THERE AT THE CALL CENTER AND SAID HER DATE WAS THE CORRECT DATE , DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE ODD DATE, ]


----------



## Calebrot

How about this for an odd date, July 21, 2012 4:58am


----------



## Murph

Enhancement:

On my old receiver I could check shows to have the channel automatically change for me. On the R15 you can only set things up to record.
It would be nice to have a Record list and a view list so that I can have it change channels for my viewing schedule and record other items in the background.

I know this is being lazy but, it would be nice.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Murph said:


> Enhancement:
> 
> On my old receiver I could check shows to have the channel automatically change for me. On the R15 you can only set things up to record.
> It would be nice to have a Record list and a view list so that I can have it change channels for my viewing schedule and record other items in the background.
> 
> I know this is being lazy but, it would be nice.


It has 2 tuners in it and the ability to record both of them so why wouldnt you just record both shows? That way if you wanted to walk in the middle you could.


----------



## dochase

It seems that my caller id stops working after 24 calls are in the log. I believe this is the reason because when I delete the last call in the log it will then work. I have even deleted say, 4 calls, and then after 4 calls come in working, it will stop when the log reaches 24.

I was having problems with caller id not working after the first couple of calls after I first got the R15 in Nov. After the latest software update 109A I thought it had fixed it. Nope. Once the log reached 24 it stopped showing who was calling when I received a phone call. I am one of those that love this feature...hope they fix it.

D


----------



## bjflynn04

Calebrot said:


> How about this for an odd date, July 21, 2012 4:58am


That is the exact same date that my R15 is showing for the last update.


----------



## ejohnson

I have noticed twice now that my live TV buffer is not working. Both times it has been in the morning after turning the box on, change the channel to what I want to watch (ESPN2), then after I got out of the shower I went to rewind it to what I missed and I could not rewind. I also could not pause, the screen just glitched for a second and then kept playing. All I did to fix it was change the channel & then change it back. Then it works pause for a while rewind, etc. 

Also, there was nothing recording at the time, and I am hooked with 2 inputs and have tested that both tuners are working, I do have the latest update, it has only been hooked up for a couple weeks and has been relatively glitch free (considering the problems I've read here)

Thanks


----------



## matty8199

> - Setting up a Series Link should give you the following options:
> (1) - Record this program anytime it appears
> (2) - Record this program only at this time


The way my digital cable DVR (soon to be former digital cable DVR) does it is to give you the option to record on this channel only, or record on all channels. I think that's a better option than "only at this time"...what the program changes times? Then you're screwed...


----------



## I8>DVR

ejohnson said:


> - I wish that you could change the colors, font or "scheme" of the guide and menu. I have trouble reading it, but never had trouble with my old RCA receiver. I especially have trouble with the white letters over light blue background.
> 
> - It would be nice if it would automatically bookmark recordings every 15 minutes or so. Instead of having to do it manually. Then you could skip most the way and FF the last little bit.


I agree on the colors and fonts. I just recently got my parents to start using a dvr and they luv it, but they do have a bit of a problem sometimes reading the R15's menu's. A way to slighty increase the font size would be nice for those that can't see as well as the rest of us or as you suggest maybe different color schemes would contrast better.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Eric another one for the list.

Want the R15 to record the next showing if system does a partial recording. Bacisally not inculde the show in the 30 day in the 30 day rule.

Just had and issue with the 1st showing of BSG on Scifi this last friday it did a partial recording for the 1st show but didn't record the second showing.


----------



## walters

Better yet, just lose the partial recordings. I assume we're talking about, e.g., when a higher priority 30-minute show conflicts with a lower priority 60-minute show, it will go ahead and record the non-conflicting half of the 60-minute show? Who thought that was a good idea?

Edit: I see your other thread, so I guess that's not what you're talking about. Issue still stands, though.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> Better yet, just lose the partial recordings. I assume we're talking about, e.g., when a higher priority 30-minute show conflicts with a lower priority 60-minute show, it will go ahead and record the non-conflicting half of the 60-minute show? Who thought that was a good idea?
> 
> Edit: I see your other thread, so I guess that's not what you're talking about. Issue still stands, though.


Yeah i thought that was kind of odd that it records the parts off lower priority shows if part of them conflicts. Annoying for TV shows but kind of nice for the news or sports.


----------



## grooves12

I actually think that is a good idea... only because of the fact that many popular programs run for an extra minute or two, and it pisses me off that if you have one show with a 1:01 running time recording and two season passes for shows recording at the following hour... that the extra minute will cause a conflict and you lose the entire show.

I understand missing a half hour makes it kind of pointless... but for primetime TV with these stupid 1-2 minute extensions into the next hour it is a great option to have.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

grooves12 said:


> I actually think that is a good idea... only because of the fact that many popular programs run for an extra minute or two, and it pisses me off that if you have one show with a 1:01 running time recording and two season passes for shows recording at the following hour... that the extra minute will cause a conflict and you lose the entire show.
> 
> I understand missing a half hour makes it kind of pointless... but for primetime TV with these stupid 1-2 minute extensions into the next hour it is a great option to have.


I forgot about that, not sure why the just don't get rid of a minute of commericals (i know more $$).


----------



## ejohnson

My live tv buffer is still not working consistently. When it happens, it will not pause (it only hesitates for a second) and it will not rewind, even though the green 'history' bar shows a good amount of time stored. To make it work, all I have to do is change channels and change back, but then I lose all my history so I still missed what I wanted to see. 

I turn my box off at night and during the day when nobody is home. It has happened while a show is recording, and also when there weren't any shows recording.

Has anybody else had this problem. I hope it is something the DirecTV knows about and is going to try and fix.

Thanks
Erik


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ejohnson said:


> My live tv buffer is still not working consistently. When it happens, it will not pause (it only hesitates for a second) and it will not rewind, even though the green 'history' bar shows a good amount of time stored. To make it work, all I have to do is change channels and change back, but then I lose all my history so I still missed what I wanted to see.
> 
> I turn my box off at night and during the day when nobody is home. It has happened while a show is recording, and also when there weren't any shows recording.
> 
> Has anybody else had this problem. I hope it is something the DirecTV knows about and is going to try and fix.
> 
> Thanks
> Erik


Are you able to record the channel when this happens?


----------



## ejohnson

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are you able to record the channel when this happens?


I am not sure, I will try it next time it happens though.


----------



## ejohnson

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are you able to record the channel when this happens?


It happened again this morning after being on the same channel for about a 1/2 hour and yes I was able to hit the record button, I recorded for about 30 seconds. When I played my recording it had the whole 1/2 hour on it, so the buffer must be working, I just don't have control over it. The good thing is that hitting the record button is a way to work around the problem until the bug gets fixed.

Thanks for you help
Erik


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ejohnson said:


> It happened again this morning after being on the same channel for about a 1/2 hour and yes I was able to hit the record button, I recorded for about 30 seconds. When I played my recording it had the whole 1/2 hour on it, so the buffer must be working, I just don't have control over it. The good thing is that hitting the record button is a way to work around the problem until the bug gets fixed.
> 
> Thanks for you help
> Erik


That's good to here! I was hoping that would work. You also might want to hit the reset button on the front to try to correct the issue all together. Alot of people have found a reset fixes hanging issues. Just keep in mind you will lose the guide data so try to reset when you don't have anything set to record for a few hours. 2 of mine started locking up and a reset fixed it.


----------



## Clint Lamor

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That's good to here! I was hoping that would work. You also might want to hit the reset button on the front to try to correct the issue all together. Alot of people have found a reset fixes hanging issues. Just keep in mind you will lose the guide data so try to reset when you don't have anything set to record for a few hours. 2 of mine started locking up and a reset fixed it.


On initial reset I have always had guide data for at least a 24 hour period instantly.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Kanyon71 said:


> On initial reset I have always had guide data for at least a 24 hour period instantly.


I think I only get about 12 hours on most but then again I reset at night before 12, the biggest issue is local channels they don't get the least amount back when I've reset.


----------



## walters

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I think I only get about 12 hours on most but then again I reset at night before 12, the biggest issue is local channels they don't get the least amount back when I've reset.


You might consider changing to a local channel after you reset. I believe the guide data for locals is only on the spotbeam. In fact, conventional wisdom for DTiVo quickest guide acquisition is one tuner on A&E (which supposedly gets overall APG faster) and the other on a local.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> You might consider changing to a local channel after you reset. I believe the guide data for locals is only on the spotbeam. In fact, conventional wisdom for DTiVo quickest guide acquisition is one tuner on A&E (which supposedly gets overall APG faster) and the other on a local.


What do you mean spotbeam? I will have to try that next time. Why would one channel pull info in faster? Is this even faster then putting it in standby?


----------



## walters

cabanaboy1977 said:


> What do you mean spotbeam? I will have to try that next time. Why would one channel pull info in faster? Is this even faster then putting it in standby?


Well, your locals are only available in your area, legally and technically. Technically because the transponder that sends your locals is a "spotbeam" -- a focused beam available in a relatively small geographic area. This allows them to reuse that frequency elsewhere in the country to send someone else *their* locals. They couldn't carry nearly as many local channels as they do if they sent all of them to everyone.

So, since your locals are unavailable outside your spotbeam, it only makes sense to put the guide data for your locals on that same transponder. It would be a waste of bandwidth otherwise (your receiver doesn't care what's on my local channels). If both tuners are tuned in to "normal" channels available everywhere, they are unable to get the guide data for your locals.

As to why A&E would get the non-locals data faster, I'm less sure about that one than I am the locals issue. In theory, the transponder A&E is on (why A&E? who knows) has more of its bandwidth devoted to the program guide data stream than the others.

Having said all that (whew), who knows what the code for "standby" does. Perhaps it knows better than you or I the optimal tuning strategy, and switches whichever tuner is idle to the best transponder for the missing guide data. Maybe you could try tuning in a local channel and then going to standby to cover both bases.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Are any of us actually sure the Guide Data isn't written to the drive then put into some sort of a format and copied out to memory for faster access? I know this seems sort of odd but if you think about it no matter if the guide data is on the drive or has to be downloaded all the time it wouldn't make much of a difference if it had to be accessed from memory. Just seems odd that data comes in so randomly, like you will see things filled in for 2-4 pm on a certain day then nothing until say 9pm and then all of te sudden it pops up. I would really like ot know what they are doing with the guide data. Hey Earl can you ask your source this and also why the other config information for things such as weather is stored in memory?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> Having said all that (whew), who knows what the code for "standby" does. Perhaps it knows better than you or I the optimal tuning strategy, and switches whichever tuner is idle to the best transponder for the missing guide data. Maybe you could try tuning in a local channel and then going to standby to cover both bases.


Thanks for the info, now it makes sense, from now on I'll be tuning it to locals after a reset. I just wish that we could control the 2nd turner to that I could put it on A&E and the first tuner on a local channel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Kanyon71 said:


> Are any of us actually sure the Guide Data isn't written to the drive then put into some sort of a format and copied out to memory for faster access? I know this seems sort of odd but if you think about it no matter if the guide data is on the drive or has to be downloaded all the time it wouldn't make much of a difference if it had to be accessed from memory. Just seems odd that data comes in so randomly, like you will see things filled in for 2-4 pm on a certain day then nothing until say 9pm and then all of te sudden it pops up. I would really like ot know what they are doing with the guide data. Hey Earl can you ask your source this and also why the other config information for things such as weather is stored in memory?


Sure... I will add it to the list...


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Eric and Earl can you guys add this to your lists.

I went last night I went to go do a search for MI-5 and there is no "-". It's not like you can search for another word in the series name. There should be puncutaion marks added to the keyboard so we can search for show's like this. I'm sure there are shows that are affected by this too. How are we suppose to setup a find by Keyword for this?

On a side note I found out MI-5 isn't back on yet on A&E, but it would be nice to setup a keyword so if i forget it to look again it will find it.


----------



## Bud33

Having not had time to wade thru all 12 pages, these may have been listed before. If so add mine to the list.
1. The ORANGE highlight is very hard to read. It should be changed to a softer color.
2. The Guide info should include the production date and/or the word repeat.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Bud33 said:


> Having not had time to wade thru all 12 pages, these may have been listed before. If so add mine to the list.
> 1. The ORANGE highlight is very hard to read. It should be changed to a softer color.
> 2. The Guide info should include the production date and/or the word repeat.


The orange light is hard to read?

It used to be bright blue before the last update. I suspect they probably changed because people complained it was too bright in a dark room, especially if it's in a bedroom at night.


----------



## fredo

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Thanks for the info, now it makes sense, from now on I'll be tuning it to locals after a reset. I just wish that we could control the 2nd turner to that I could put it on A&E and the first tuner on a local channel.


Well you can kinda. Just record whatever is playing on A&E and then switch the channel to one of your locals. One tuner will be on A&E and one tuner on a local channel.


----------



## fredo

Kanyon71 said:


> The orange light is hard to read?
> 
> It used to be bright blue before the last update. I suspect they probably changed because people complained it was too bright in a dark room, especially if it's in a bedroom at night.


If you are talking about the record light, it used to be red before the update actually, now it's orange. The power and the circle light are bright blue, but you can adjust the brightness of it, or turn it off completely.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

fredo said:


> Well you can kinda. Just record whatever is playing on A&E and then switch the channel to one of your locals. One tuner will be on A&E and one tuner on a local channel.


Did think about that, I'll be trying that next time I have to reset it. Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor

fredo said:


> If you are talking about the record light, it used to be red before the update actually, now it's orange. The power and the circle light are bright blue, but you can adjust the brightness of it, or turn it off completely.


Sorry about that you are correct it was red.


----------



## Murph

Mine was working great until it hit the 3 week mark. Caller ID no longer works (worked when the log was full of 25 calls, even did Call Waiting Caller ID). I had it set to Series Record Monk on USA and it only recorded one of last nights marathon. Will not allow Series Record for Scrubs or Crumbs.

I reset three times, once with a 02468, once with red button and once from the menu. Every time there was one call still in the log, all records were still set up and my custom guide was still there.

Must have a Windows operating system in it.


----------



## ISWIZ

Try killing the power to it and waiting a few minutes before restoring power.


----------



## belias21

pjo1966 said:


> I have another one that's related to my earlier jump-back problem (hit jump back and get the menu asking if you want to delete). I went to use the jump-ahead button to jump to the end of a recording after finishing. It jumped-back. It seems that on ocassion, the functions of the jump-ahead and jump-back buttons get reversed.


OK... this one is peeving me too!!! Since we are missing the wonderful TiVo patented 8 second backup, I have to rely strongly on the jump-back button after FF'ing through a commercial. Many times now, when I press that button, it asks me if I want to delete (just like it would do if I hit the STOP button) THen I have to start the show all over again. It is extremely frustrating. I thought, since the jump-back and stop buttons are right next to each other that I may have been inadvertently hitting the wrong one, but I have made it a point to pay close attention to what I am doing and I am hitting the correct button!


----------



## pjo1966

belias21 said:


> OK... this one is peeving me too!!! Since we are missing the wonderful TiVo patented 8 second backup, I have to rely strongly on the jump-back button after FF'ing through a commercial. Many times now, when I press that button, it asks me if I want to delete (just like it would do if I hit the STOP button) THen I have to start the show all over again. It is extremely frustrating. I thought, since the jump-back and stop buttons are right next to each other that I may have been inadvertently hitting the wrong one, but I have made it a point to pay close attention to what I am doing and I am hitting the correct button!


This still happens every time I watch something. It's slowly driving me crazy. :goofygrin


----------



## Dukie

belias21 said:


> OK... this one is peeving me too!!! Since we are missing the wonderful TiVo patented 8 second backup, I have to rely strongly on the jump-back button after FF'ing through a commercial. Many times now, when I press that button, it asks me if I want to delete (just like it would do if I hit the STOP button) THen I have to start the show all over again. It is extremely frustrating...


I too have this problem with my R15 (Version: 0x109A).

My Hughes HDVR2 died and I was forced into this buggy R15 last Friday.
This bug and the fact that I can't get Series Links to work are 2 major obstacles that must be fixed.

The Series Link disaster is a potential show stopper. 
In addition to the fact that the software doesn't know what a "first run" is, I am actually seeing cases where the first show where "double-REC" was pressed is removed from the TDL at all and not recorded after adding multiple Series Links and/or setting the #[email protected]!! priorites.

When calling to complain, I get the same ignorance from DTV personnel that other posters have mentioned.

Can anyone tell me when the 0x109A version was released?
Should we not be getting compensated for alpha testing?

This is frustrating!


----------



## carl6

Dukie said:


> Can anyone tell me when the 0x109A version was released?


Late December - just after Christmas - was the release of 109A. Rumor has it the next release is being tested internally right now, and is expected to be released in the very near future (a week or two??). That should fix the series link problem, and possibly some other things with regard to being able to record properly.

Beyond that, we have yet to know what and when further software upgrades will be.

Carl


----------



## Murph

Power was disconnected from the R15 for 2 hours. Not only were the Series Records still in there but the favorite list was there and the errant caller id message was back.

Think I should call DTV and ask for a replacement unit?


----------



## ISWIZ

Murph said:


> Power was disconnected from the R15 for 2 hours. Not only were the Series Records still in there but the favorite list was there and the errant caller id message was back.
> 
> Think I should call DTV and ask for a replacement unit?


Sounds like you may have more problems than the rest of us.

As for the "Jumpback" key for stopping. Try using PAUSE to stop, it works much "cleaner" for me and then I use the jump key. Not as easy as Tivo but then it will be receiving upgrades.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

belias21 said:


> OK... this one is peeving me too!!! Since we are missing the wonderful TiVo patented 8 second backup, I have to rely strongly on the jump-back button after FF'ing through a commercial. Many times now, when I press that button, it asks me if I want to delete (just like it would do if I hit the STOP button) THen I have to start the show all over again. It is extremely frustrating. I thought, since the jump-back and stop buttons are right next to each other that I may have been inadvertently hitting the wrong one, but I have made it a point to pay close attention to what I am doing and I am hitting the correct button!


I'm having this issue too. Don't know about the rest of you but it seems to only happen if the program is still recording and finishes recording or if it's still recording on the same channel on that tuner and finishes recording another show.


----------



## carl6

I am also seeing this happen under the same specific circumstances as cabanaboy reported. Otherwise, using skip back works just fine.

Carl


----------



## matty8199

carl6 said:


> I am also seeing this happen under the same specific circumstances as cabanaboy reported. Otherwise, using skip back works just fine.
> 
> Carl


Add me to the list of people who is only seeing it under those circumstances. I started watching 24 last night when I got home around 9:45, used jump back around 9:55 or so and had the bug - when I re-started and got to another commercial it had finished recording 24, jump back worked fine at that point.


----------



## gvaughn

matty8199 said:


> Add me to the list of people who is only seeing it under those circumstances. I started watching 24 last night when I got home around 9:45, used jump back around 9:55 or so and had the bug - when I re-started and got to another commercial it had finished recording 24, jump back worked fine at that point.


I have never had the jump back problem and am pretty certain that I have never tried to use it under the above scenario (using it while still recording on the same channel) so the above scenario could certainly be an explanation.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

matty8199 said:


> Add me to the list of people who is only seeing it under those circumstances. I started watching 24 last night when I got home around 9:45, used jump back around 9:55 or so and had the bug - when I re-started and got to another commercial it had finished recording 24, jump back worked fine at that point.


Are you sure it wasn't after 10? I assume 24 is on from 9-10. It seems to have something to do with the show that is currently recording on that channel ending. The example I gave on another thread was fox sundays. recording simpons, family guy, and american dad. if you start watching simpons from the begining just before it's about to recording american famliy guy and then use the jumpback after it starts recording family guy it will jump to the end. Then start the simpons again and pause it and wait for american dad to start and use the jumpback button and the same thing will happen. Not sure that his matters but I have always FF first before using the jumpback button. This gets really annoying having to start the program over from the start and having to mess around with FF to where you are in the program.


----------



## matty8199

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't after 10? I assume 24 is on from 9-10. It seems to have something to do with the show that is currently recording on that channel ending. The example I gave on another thread was fox sundays. recording simpons, family guy, and american dad. if you start watching simpons from the begining just before it's about to recording american famliy guy and then use the jumpback after it starts recording family guy it will jump to the end. Then start the simpons again and pause it and wait for american dad to start and use the jumpback button and the same thing will happen. Not sure that his matters but I have always FF first before using the jumpback button. This gets really annoying having to start the program over from the start and having to mess around with FF to where you are in the program.


I'm not sure I understand what you're asking - I had the bug the first time, but by the time I needed to use it again (the second set of commercials) 24 had finished recording, so it was after 10. That second time, there was no issue - the FF with jump back worked fine to skip the commercials...


----------



## dhsetter

I had a problem when recording the superbowl. I came home at half time happy to see that the superbowl was recording. The bar in the display box was red. I used the jump ahead button to skip to the beginning of the recording so I could see the beginning of the game (and the commercials). The next thing that I saw was the bar switch to black as if I had changed channels. When I went into the My VOD section, all that remained of my recording was the first 22 minutes of the superbowl. Thinking that something was wrong, I checked the to do area and the Sacramento Kings game that was supposed to be done recording at 3:00 was still recording... Unfortunately, there was no superbowl.

Next I stopped the Kings recording and went back to the half-time show. Used the record button, and voila - I lost the first 22 minutes of the original recording and all the first half. Now all I have is the second half of the game.

I know on the older machines, you would NEVER lose a recording, if you turned it off and started again. Arrrrgh.


----------



## Dukie

For us basketball junkies, I liked the functionality of the older SAT receivers that provided a "jump loop". 

Instead of the current R15 (and TiVO) implementation of the PREV (or LAST) button that loops between 2 channels, it would be nice to add up to 5 channels in the loop.

Although a menu option could be added to add/del channels in the loop, the R15 could mimic the old SAT receiver implementation as follows:

* Instead of switching to the previous channel while the PREV button is pressed, only take action when the PREV button is released.
* If the PREV button is held for 1 second or more, add the current channel to the loop or remove the current channel from the loop if applicable.
* Provide a quick UI to inform the user.
* Allow up to 5 channels

Once implemented, quickly pressing & releasing the PREV button will switch to the next channel in the loop.


----------



## fredo

Dukie said:


> For us basketball junkies, I liked the functionality of the older SAT receivers that provided a "jump loop".
> 
> Instead of the current R15 (and TiVO) implementation of the PREV (or LAST) button that loops between 2 channels, it would be nice to add up to 5 channels in the loop.
> 
> Although a menu option could be added to add/del channels in the loop, the R15 could mimic the old SAT receiver implementation as follows:
> 
> * Instead of switching to the previous channel while the PREV button is pressed, only take action when the PREV button is released.
> * If the PREV button is held for 1 second or more, add the current channel to the loop or remove the current channel from the loop if applicable.
> * Provide a quick UI to inform the user.
> * Allow up to 5 channels
> 
> Once implemented, quickly pressing & releasing the PREV button will switch to the next channel in the loop.


The R15 already has something like this. Just hit the Menu key and in the menu that comes up, one of the options is Previous Chs or something like that, I don't remember the exact verbiage. But it displays a list of the last channels you've been to and you can select one of those channels to go to. I don't know exactly how many channels it keeps in the list, but I think it's similar to the functionality you are looking for.


----------



## Calebrot

dhsetter said:


> I had a problem when recording the superbowl. I came home at half time happy to see that the superbowl was recording. The bar in the display box was red. I used the jump ahead button to skip to the beginning of the recording so I could see the beginning of the game (and the commercials). The next thing that I saw was the bar switch to black as if I had changed channels. When I went into the My VOD section, all that remained of my recording was the first 22 minutes of the superbowl. Thinking that something was wrong, I checked the to do area and the Sacramento Kings game that was supposed to be done recording at 3:00 was still recording... Unfortunately, there was no superbowl.
> 
> Next I stopped the Kings recording and went back to the half-time show. Used the record button, and voila - I lost the first 22 minutes of the original recording and all the first half. Now all I have is the second half of the game.
> 
> I know on the older machines, you would NEVER lose a recording, if you turned it off and started again. Arrrrgh.


Well fortunately for you, you didn't miss much except for the worst officiating ever in a SuperBowl, that is unless of course you are a Steelers fan and then you wouldn't agree about the officiating, since all of the bad calls went against Seattle. Too bad this unit doesn't have a function that would allow a user to upload a show to the DTV website and then another user can download it because I have the entire thing still on my DVR. Maybe it is something we can add to the features wanted thread, the ability to exchange recordings with other R-15 DVR users.


----------



## pjo1966

The "jump back" bug is not limited to the circumstances listed above. It happens to me every day whether the show is still recording or whether it was recorded a day or two earlier. It also happens when I hit pause first, when it is playing, and when I am FFing. It does not discriminate.


----------



## Dukie

fredo said:


> The R15 already has something like this. Just hit the Menu key and in the menu that comes up, one of the options is Previous Chs or something like that, I don't remember the exact verbiage. But it displays a list of the last channels you've been to and you can select one of those channels to go to. I don't know exactly how many channels it keeps in the list, but I think it's similar to the functionality you are looking for.


Thanks Fredo, I'll take a look.

On a somewhat related note, does anybody else hear audio popping when switching between channels using the PREV button?

I have digital optical enabled and it happens about 40-50% of the time.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

matty8199 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're asking - I had the bug the first time, but by the time I needed to use it again (the second set of commercials) 24 had finished recording, so it was after 10. That second time, there was no issue - the FF with jump back worked fine to skip the commercials...


Sorry, what I was asking was the first time that you used the jump back was it after 10 or right around 9:59? I've noticed that it seems to jump to the end when the jumpback is hit if the after the program has finished recording. So basically the first time you hit the jumpback button after the show is finished recording it jumps to the end, after that it seems to work ok, or at least that's what I noticed. So I was asking if was more like 9:59 or 10:00 than 9:55 like you said. I hope that makes more sense now.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

pjo1966 said:


> The "jump back" bug is not limited to the circumstances listed above. It happens to me every day whether the show is still recording or whether it was recorded a day or two earlier. It also happens when I hit pause first, when it is playing, and when I am FFing. It does not discriminate.


Your correct, but 100% of the time it does do it in the case above. I have had it happen when I was watching something that had been recorded a couple of days ago. But I also haven't payed attention to see if something had recently stopped recording. This might happen every time your watching a recorded program and something else finishes recording. Some bug in the jumpback button?


----------



## kb9vrg

Coming from being a DishDVR user, I would like the option to be able to select if I wanted to have the programs being recorded be output via the output jacks while they're recording when the unit is in standby. 

This is something that I was able to do with my DishDVR units. 

I have my DVD-R hooked up to the R15, and frequently will make a recording to take with me to work or to watch in another room. I can't use my DVD-R's schedule function without leaving the R15 on, which creates its own problems when recording two programs simultaneously.


----------



## pjo1966

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Your correct, but 100% of the time it does do it in the case above. I have had it happen when I was watching something that had been recorded a couple of days ago. But I also haven't payed attention to see if something had recently stopped recording. This might happen every time your watching a recorded program and something else finishes recording. Some bug in the jumpback button?


I only record two programs on this thing. Nothing else is finishing recording while I am viewing, so I can't confirm that bug.


----------



## wohlfie

I just posted this in the DTv forums in response to another thread, but I have been meaning to throw it out here as a potential enhancement...
---
I would like to have "crop tools" to trim excess time off the front and back of recordings. Then padding wouldn't eat so much disk space....

Plus, there are frequently "snippets" of shows I would like to save....for example one story in an hour newscast, or one comedian in a Comedy Central stand-up block. 

The R-15 lets you mark places in the recordings via bookmarks. Why can't they have functionality to erase upto or after a mark?? 

Or has nobody but me had this great idea yet?
(and does posting it here adequately document it for a patent app??  )


----------



## Earl Bonovich

wohlfie said:


> Or has nobody but me had this great idea yet?
> (and does posting it here adequately document it for a patent app??  )


Nope, others have thought of it before. With relation to PADDING of recordings.

They wanted to add padding space to the start and end of the program, and then after it recorded... trim it off.


----------



## pjo1966

pjo1966 said:


> I only record two programs on this thing. Nothing else is finishing recording while I am viewing, so I can't confirm that bug.


I take back what I said. Upon further thought, I often start watching a program while it is still recording. I was doing that this morning and experience the "jump-back" bug right after it stopped recording. This afternoon I started watching a recording an hour or so after it finished recording... no problem.


----------



## mbrey

wohlfie said:


> I just posted this in the DTv forums in response to another thread, but I have been meaning to throw it out here as a potential enhancement...
> ---
> I would like to have "crop tools" to trim excess time off the front and back of recordings. Then padding wouldn't eat so much disk space....
> 
> Plus, there are frequently "snippets" of shows I would like to save....for example one story in an hour newscast, or one comedian in a Comedy Central stand-up block.
> 
> The R-15 lets you mark places in the recordings via bookmarks. Why can't they have functionality to erase upto or after a mark??
> 
> Or has nobody but me had this great idea yet?
> (and does posting it here adequately document it for a patent app??  )


This is a GREAT idea! Coincidentally, I am recording the Olympics and transferring the events I want to keep to DVD-R. Was just telling my wife how cool it would be if I could just Mark the sections I want, and tell tghe R15 to delete everything else.

Add me to the Royalty's checks please!


----------



## pjo1966

I have the 109f and I just wanted to confirm that the series link still does not work for General Hospital. I set it to record all episode (new & rerun). Out of 10 possible episodes it found 1. It's back to a manual record until they can figure this problem out.


----------



## Clint Lamor

pjo1966 said:


> I have the 109f and I just wanted to confirm that the series link still does not work for General Hospital. I set it to record all episode (new & rerun). Out of 10 possible episodes it found 1. It's back to a manual record until they can figure this problem out.


I would be interested to know if it still does the same thing after another day. The box has alwas been notorious for not showing things it's going to record for a day or two after it reboots. With the new OS of course came a reboot.


----------



## pjo1966

Kanyon71 said:


> I would be interested to know if it still does the same thing after another day. The box has alwas been notorious for not showing things it's going to record for a day or two after it reboots. With the new OS of course came a reboot.


True... but the reboot was more than 24 hours ago. The programs were listed in the guide, just not in the To Do list.


----------



## pjo1966

pjo1966 said:


> I take back what I said. Upon further thought, I often start watching a program while it is still recording. I was doing that this morning and experience the "jump-back" bug right after it stopped recording. This afternoon I started watching a recording an hour or so after it finished recording... no problem.


To quote myself again... I tried a workaround to beat the jump-back bug. I was watching a program this morning while it was still recording. Once I saw the record light go out I back out of the menus to live TV. I changed the channel and went back to viewing the program. There was no issue with jumping back. It's a pain, but it's a lot easier than having to shuttle through the whole program again.

Also, as to my series link issue, I tried again to use a series link to record Gneral Hospital. After 24 hours, the To Do list has all the episodes set to record. We'll see if they stay there.


----------



## hitechluddite

The R-15 lets you mark places in the recordings via bookmarks. Why can't they have functionality to erase upto or after a mark?? 

Yeah, Why not? 

Also bring back the complete date of the first run for shows, not just the year, why was this done away with?


----------



## Mr. Furious

hitechluddite said:


> Also bring back the complete date of the first run for shows, not just the year, why was this done away with?


I wish they'd do this, too. I'm pretty sure the data is there - my DirecTiVo only shows the year, but the full date is in the extended information.


----------



## Dan East

I just upgraded from a D10 to the R15. The interface is almost identical, making it an easy transition since I have never used a TiVo. Also, since both units use the same remote (and even power connector) it was extremely simple to swap them out.

Anyway, now onto my enhancement. Since the D10 and R15 use the exact same remote I've been using the remote that came with the D10. The first thing I noticed immediately is that the IR receiver is not as sensitive (or does not have as wide a view angle) as the D10. I could sit in my recliner around 10 feet from the receiver and easily control the D10. I could not operate the R15 at all unless I held my arm out to the side to not hit the receiver at such an obtuse angle. I had to angle the receiver in our entertainment center to face toward my chair to be able to operate it.

I checked to see if there was a protective film over the sensor which might reduce its sensitivity, but there wasn't one. Since I'm using the same remote the deficiency is obviously in the R15.

Dan East


----------



## Clint Lamor

Dan East said:


> I just upgraded from a D10 to the R15. The interface is almost identical, making it an easy transition since I have never used a TiVo. Also, since both units use the same remote (and even power connector) it was extremely simple to swap them out.
> 
> Anyway, now onto my enhancement. Since the D10 and R15 use the exact same remote I've been using the remote that came with the D10. The first thing I noticed immediately is that the IR receiver is not as sensitive (or does not have as wide a view angle) as the D10. I could sit in my recliner around 10 feet from the receiver and easily control the D10. I could not operate the R15 at all unless I held my arm out to the side to not hit the receiver at such an obtuse angle. I had to angle the receiver in our entertainment center to face toward my chair to be able to operate it.
> 
> I checked to see if there was a protective film over the sensor which might reduce its sensitivity, but there wasn't one. Since I'm using the same remote the deficiency is obviously in the R15.
> 
> Dan East


Yes I have noticed that the IR is nowhere near as good as my TiVo but I thought it was the remote as I didn't know any different. May have to open it up and see if there may be a way to improve it.  mmmmmm electronics hacking.


----------



## rrbhokies

I really like the idea of being able to pad the beginning and end to create 'snippets' so you don't have to store an entire episode of something like Saturday Night Live when all you want to keep is one particular skit.

The other thing I'd like to see is a Recycle Bin. There have been times when I've accidentally deleted a recording and then regretted that I did it. Since theoretically nothing else has been recorded yet, you should be able to recycle it just like you can do with your hard drive on your PC.

Neither of these two features seem like they would be extremely difficult to program into the software and could be added as software updates at some time in the future.


----------



## gvaughn

rrbhokies said:


> I really like the idea of being able to pad the beginning and end to create 'snippets' so you don't have to store an entire episode of something like Saturday Night Live when all you want to keep is one particular skit.


An even better example are sporting events where the end time is unknown, yet scheduled in the guide for usually 2-3 hours for many events . I often set my NFL games (scheduled in the guide for 3 hours) to go over by an hour and a half since a long game, especially with overtime, can come close, if not pass, this duration. Once the game has ended however...there's no need to save the extra time at the end of the game...


----------



## cabanaboy1977

gvaughn said:


> An even better example are sporting events where the end time is unknown, yet scheduled in the guide for usually 2-3 hours for many events . I often set my NFL games (scheduled in the guide for 3 hours) to go over by an hour and a half since a long game, especially with overtime, can come close, if not pass, this duration. Once the game has ended however...there's no need to save the extra time at the end of the game...


I'm not a sports guy but have the same issue with the simpons, famliy guy, american, etc on fox after the game. I'll extend the last show of the night on fox so that I don't miss them.


----------



## pjo1966

Not sure if this is a bug or a feature... I was watching Live TV and missed something. I hit the jump back button and nothing happened.


----------



## gvaughn

pjo1966 said:


> Not sure if this is a bug or a feature... I was watching Live TV and missed something. I hit the jump back button and nothing happened.


I just had this happened to me for the olympics. I couldn't get it to rewind although it was clear from the timeline that a buffer existed to go back to. I ended up having to record the show then stop ("stop and keep") the show before I could go back in the recorded version from "list" to watch the buffer. VERY FRUSTRATING BUG!!!


----------



## khajath

pjo1966 said:


> Not sure if this is a bug or a feature... I was watching Live TV and missed something. I hit the jump back button and nothing happened.


 It happens to me once too. Most of the time, I could rewind live TV. However, one time, doesn't matter how I try, it keep moves on with live TV. I have not see same problem happen again.


----------



## JJZ

In addition to the 30 second skip, which personally, I think is the most important enhancement needed, I have one I found yesterday.

I record alot of college basketball games. When I set my DVR to record, I always set it to record an additional 30 minutes in case the game goes into overtime. When I watch one of my recorded games yesterday (I started about an hour after the game started live), I noticed the progress bar at the bottom of the screen only shows recording time for the orginal program length. Not the extra 30 minutes I requested. I did record the extra 30 minutes.

The game was a slow paced game at started to run very closed to not ending in the extra 30 minutes. On my old TIVO set, I could very simply see how much more time it would record and jump over and extend the recording. On my new R15, once I went over the 2 hours, I could not tell how much farther until the end of the recording.

It only shows the length for the programs original time. It should show your full recording length.


----------



## bowk54

My stand-alone TIVO box has a feature that is called schedule "Clipping". The idea is that if you have a program scheduled for 9:00 pm to 10:00pm and you request another program that is scheduled to run from 9:59 to 11:00, the second program normally would not be added to the todo list. With "clipping" enabled you will get both programs recorded. The TIVO box decides which minute to cut depending on each programs place in Season Pass list.

Some networks have a nasty habit of starting a program a minute or two early. (eg. NBC's ER on Thursday night)

This is less of an issue for the R15 with two tuners, but there are instances where it would be useful.


----------



## matty8199

JJZ said:


> In addition to the 30 second skip, which personally, I think is the most important enhancement needed, I have one I found yesterday.
> 
> I record alot of college basketball games. When I set my DVR to record, I always set it to record an additional 30 minutes in case the game goes into overtime. When I watch one of my recorded games yesterday (I started about an hour after the game started live), I noticed the progress bar at the bottom of the screen only shows recording time for the orginal program length. Not the extra 30 minutes I requested. I did record the extra 30 minutes.
> 
> The game was a slow paced game at started to run very closed to not ending in the extra 30 minutes. On my old TIVO set, I could very simply see how much more time it would record and jump over and extend the recording. On my new R15, once I went over the 2 hours, I could not tell how much farther until the end of the recording.
> 
> It only shows the length for the programs original time. It should show your full recording length.


Yeah, add me to the list for wanting that one added too - and before anyone says "TIVO has it patented", no they don't. My old Comcast DVR did the same thing.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Thats actually a feature that was just added to Tivo a short while back. I don't think the DTivo's do it, I think they mainly added it to help with only having a single tuner.


----------



## ajseagles3

Has anyone mentioned that the series recording should learn the difference between new episodes and repeats?

Just wondering.


HAHAHA


----------



## Malibu13

Yes, and no need to "re-visit" it here in this thread. ........This one is now closed, due to recent upgrades. For info on "bugs & fixes" pertaining to new software upgrades, please see the appropriate thread.


----------

